# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Hellenic Highspeed [Hellenic Wind, Viking, SuperSeaCat Two]

## DimitrisT

> Σύμφωνα με τη πηγή είναι το Viking, δηλαδή μιλάμε για το αδερφό του Speedrunner 3 και 4;


Ψάχνοντας στο ιντερνετ βρήκα ένα  HSC Viking  ελπίζω να  είναι αυτό.

HSC_Viking.jpg

Πηγή : http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...HSC_Viking.JPG

----------


## plori

Αυτό το πλοίο πόσα μέτρα είναι;.

----------


## plori

Μπορεί η ερώτησή μου να είναι πολύ πρόωρη αλλά υπάρχουν σκέψεις που θα το δρομολογήσουν ,και με την ευκαιρία να του ευχηθούμε καλορίζικο.

----------


## Ergis

> Μπορεί η ερώτησή μου να είναι πολύ πρόωρη αλλά υπάρχουν σκέψεις που θα το δρομολογήσουν ,και με την ευκαιρία να του ευχηθούμε καλορίζικο.


καλοταξιδο πες καλυτερα......

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Μπορεί η ερώτησή μου να είναι πολύ πρόωρη αλλά υπάρχουν σκέψεις που θα το δρομολογήσουν ,και με την ευκαιρία να του ευχηθούμε καλορίζικο.



ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ. :Wink: 
http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...pubid=15695156

----------


## Apostolos

Ας τολμήσουμε να το ονομάσουμε Highspeed 6 και να αναφέρουμε τα στοιχεία του απο το site του Σουηδού

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΜΕ 6.5 ΕΚΑΤΟΜΜΥΡΙΑ ΕΥΡΩ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ VIKING ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ HSW!
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...09/1712316.htm

----------


## Apostolos

Καλή τιμή αλλα αν θυμάμαι καλά η steam packet ειχε προβληματιάκια με το πλοίο. Αλλα ώς συνήθως οι Ελληνες θα το κάνουν λουλούδι!

----------


## Naias II

Τσάμπα το πήρε αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι τα 2 αδερφά πλοία τα απέκτησε η Aegean με 26 εκ ευρώ!

----------


## Giovanaut

Thanks Νaias II....

Mαλλον το χτυπησε η HELLENIC για μην το προλαβει ο Ευγενιδης και το κανει SPEEDRUNNER....!!!

Απλως το συγκεκριμενο ποτε δεν θα μου κολλαει σαν HIGHSPEED, αλλο το προφιλ της HSW και αλλο της AEGEAN SPEED....!!!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Thanks Νaias II....
> 
> Mαλλον το χτυπησε η HELLENIC για μην το προλαβει ο Ευγενιδης και το κανει SPEEDRUNNER....!!!
> 
> Απλως το συγκεκριμενο ποτε δεν θα μου κολλαει σαν HIGHSPEED, αλλο το προφιλ της HSW και αλλο της AEGEAN SPEED....!!!


ΟΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕ ΕΝΑ CATAMARAN.TOSA ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ!! :Very Happy:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

καθολου δεν μου αρεσει αυτο το καραβι!!!οταν ακουω highspeed το πρωτο που μου ερχεται ειναι καταμαραν...αυτος ο τυπος καραβιου μου φαινεται πολυ πισω σε σχεση με τα αλλα highspeed.το συγκεκριμενο και απο τα χαρακτηριστικα που ειδα ειναι κατωτερο και του 4 και του 5 ..

----------


## Naias II

Με ποια λογική πιστεύουμε ότι θα ονομαστεί Highspeed 6, πριν ακόμη έρθει;

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

ευχομαι να μην ονομαστει highspeed 6..οταν σκεφτομουν στο μυαλο μου πως θα μπορουσε να ειναι ενα ενδεχομενο highspeed 6  θα το ηθελα σαν το highspeed 4 απο θεμα εμφανισης και χωρητικοτητας και με ταχυτητα 45-48knots..Aν το κανουν highspeed 6 θα ειναι σαν να πηγαινουν βηματα πισω..εκτος των αλλων ειναι μονο 1 χρονο πιο καινουργιο απο το highspeed 1..

----------


## maggiora

Ούτε highspeed 6 θα ονομαστεί ούτε στην Ελλάδα θα παραμείνει... :Wink: 

Σε λίγο καιρό θα ακουστεί κι άλλη αγορά της HSW που θα είναι catamaran :Wink:

----------


## citcoc

Ακουγεται οτι το νεο αποκτημα θα εχει την ονομασια HELLENIC WIND αλλα τιποτα δεν ειναι σιγουρο...!!!! Και ας ειμαστε σε αναμονη για το αλλο καταμαραν γιατι κοντος ψαλμος και αυτο....!!!!! :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

το  καταμαραν θα ειναι λογικα το HIGHSPEED 6

----------


## Apostolos

Φίλοι της Hellenic και των Highspeed η ονομασία στο thread δόθηκέ εντελώς προσωρινά για να διαχωριστεί σαν θεματική ενότητα. Νομίζω διευκολύνει τις συζητήσεις επι του πλοίου και δέν χρειάζετε να το κάνουμε θέμα. Οταν οριστικοποιηθεί η ονομασία του θα γίνει άμεσα αλλαγή

----------


## Ergis

> καθολου δεν μου αρεσει αυτο το καραβι!!!οταν ακουω highspeed το πρωτο που μου ερχεται ειναι καταμαραν...αυτος ο τυπος καραβιου μου φαινεται πολυ πισω σε σχεση με τα αλλα highspeed.το συγκεκριμενο και απο τα χαρακτηριστικα που ειδα ειναι κατωτερο και του 4 και του 5 ..


μαζι σου συναδελφε!

----------


## speedrunner

> Φίλοι της Hellenic και των Highspeed η ονομασία στο thread δόθηκέ εντελώς προσωρινά για να διαχωριστεί σαν θεματική ενότητα. Νομίζω διευκολύνει τις συζητήσεις επι του πλοίου και δέν χρειάζετε να το κάνουμε θέμα. Οταν οριστικοποιηθεί η ονομασία του θα γίνει άμεσα αλλαγή



Νομίζω ότι το πιο σωστό είναι να ονομαστεί το thread "Viking-[Superseacat Two]" δηλαδή το όνομα που ισχύει αυτή την στιγμή, και όταν με το καλό αλλάξει όνομα αλλάζει και το thread, γιατί αν υπάρξει και αγορά άλλου ταχύπλοου τύπου catamaran και ονομαστεί Highspeed 6 τότε θα υπάρξει σύγχυση στα θέματα;.

----------


## Ergis

> Νομίζω ότι το πιο σωστό είναι να ονομαστεί το thread "Viking-[Superseacat Two]" δηλαδή το όνομα που ισχύει αυτή την στιγμή, και όταν με το καλό αλλάξει όνομα αλλάζει και το thread, γιατί αν υπάρξει και αγορά άλλου ταχύπλοου τύπου catamaran και ονομαστεί Highspeed 6 τότε θα υπάρξει σύγχυση στα θέματα;.


ας χαλαρωσουμε παιδια,το ονομα δεν ειναι επισημο....ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΟ λεει αν το παρατηρησατε.
σωστο σε βρισκω αποστολε

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο σίγουρα δέν θα ονομαστεί έτσι! Περιμένω ονόματα και όποιος το πετύχει ή πλησιάσει θα του χαρίσω μια εκτύπωση φωτογραφίας μου επιλογής του!

----------


## Ergis

> Το πλοίο σίγουρα δέν θα ονομαστεί έτσι! Περιμένω ονόματα και όποιος το πετύχει ή πλησιάσει θα του χαρίσω μια εκτύπωση φωτογραφίας μου επιλογής του!


προτινω τα υποψηφια ονοματα να στελνονται με προσωπικα μηνυματα γιατι θα γινει ψιλοχαμος......

----------


## Apostolos

Σωστός! Περιμένω τις προτάσεις σας και θα τις παρουσιάσω όλες μαζί!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Για δείτε λίγο αυτή τη σελίδα!! Μήπως είναι αυτό???
http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...MMSI=636013851

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Για δείτε λίγο αυτή τη σελίδα!! Μήπως είναι αυτό???
> http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...MMSI=636013851


*Δεν πρέπει να είναι αυτό γιατί οι διαστάσεις του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου δεν ταιριάζουν με το Viking...*

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> *Δεν πρέπει να είναι αυτό γιατί οι διαστάσεις του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου δεν ταιριάζουν με το Viking...*


Ως Viking έχει να δώσει 41 ημέρες σήμα...
http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...MMSI=235005550

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Συμφωνα μ'αυτοhttp://www.kerdos.gr/Default.aspx?id=1083963&nt=103
το viking θα δρομολογηθει στις Δυτικες Κυκλαδες για να ανταγωνιστει τα αδερφια του!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Νομιζω οτι η maggiora(κατι παραπανω ξερει) το εχει καλυψει το θεμα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα..το πλοιο δεν θα μεινει ελλαδα..το καταμαραν θα δρομολογηθει στην ελλαδα..

----------


## plori

> Νομιζω οτι η maggiora(κατι παραπανω ξερει) το εχει καλυψει το θεμα την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα..το πλοιο δεν θα μεινει ελλαδα..το καταμαραν θα δρομολογηθει στην ελλαδα..


Θα μπορούσες σε παρακαλώ να μας το εξηγήσεις, γιατί έτσι που το γράφεις δεν το καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## citcoc

Εννοει πως το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο δεν θα κανει δρομολογια στην ελλαδα αλλα θα παραμεινει ναυλωμενο στις αζορες αλλα το καταμαραν που θα παρουν απο την τουρκια θα ταξιδευει στα νερα μας...!!! :Smile:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

ακριβως αυτο!!!!!!το highspeed 6 θα ειναι το νεο καταμαραν

----------


## Giovanaut

> Εννοει πως το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο δεν θα κανει δρομολογια στην ελλαδα αλλα θα παραμεινει ναυλωμενο στις αζορες αλλα το καταμαραν που θα παρουν απο την τουρκια θα ταξιδευει στα νερα μας...!!!


Μηπως θα ειναι απο τα Κωνσταντινουπολιτικα.....???

Γιατι εχω προσωπικη πολυ θετικη εμπειρια....

Ειναι ιδια με τα δικα μας...!!!

----------


## citcoc

http://austal.com/index.cfm?objectID...8F26492750ED7E
 AYTO EINAI ΚΑΤΑ ΠΑΣΑ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ...!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Giovanaut

> http://austal.com/index.cfm?objectID...8F26492750ED7E
>  AYTO EINAI ΚΑΤΑ ΠΑΣΑ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ...!!!!


Ανηκει στην ido, η οποια ειναι δημοτικη εταιρεια της Κωνσταντινουπολης, στην οποια ανηκουν και τα παραδοσιακα, θρυλικα καραβακια που πηγαινοερχονται στην Πολη...!!!

Ενδεχεται να ειναι αυτο με το οποιο ειχα ταξιδεψει, οταν ειχα παει τον περασμενο Οκτωβρη εκει....

Το ταξιδι μαλιστα το ειχα κανει ανευ λογω, μονο και μονο για να δω πως ειναι και τα highspeed μας με τα οποια δεν εχω ταξιδεψει...!!!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

παντως στο link  αυτο ειναι ειναι 2 καταμαραν...το πρωτο μοιαζει πιο πολυ στο 4 και το δευτερο πιο πολυ στο 5

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> Εννοει πως το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο δεν θα κανει δρομολογια στην ελλαδα αλλα θα παραμεινει ναυλωμενο στις αζορες αλλα το καταμαραν που θα παρουν απο την τουρκια θα ταξιδευει στα νερα μας...!!!


ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΑΥΤΟ ΘΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
http://www.imerisia.gr/article.asp?c...pubid=16283204

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

οχι παδια το αλλο στις αζορες θα παει..θα το ναυλωσουν εκει
Το καταμαραν θα ειναι για εδω..απλα επειδη δεν εχει ανακοινωθει η αγορα του καταμαραν ακομα οι εφημεριδες δεν το γνωριζουν

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> οχι παδια το αλλο στις αζορες θα παει..θα το ναυλωσουν εκει


ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ!!!
ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΠΛΕΟΝ ΛΕΕΙ 

*''όπως έχει γίνει γνωστό από στελέχη της HSW''*

ΑΛΛΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΘΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ!!
ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ!!! :Wink:

----------


## citcoc

σωστα μιλαει ο highspeed 4...!!! το πλοιο αυτο θα μεινει στις αζορες...!!! οπως ξερουμε ολοι μας εχουμε συνιθησει αυτη την εταιρια με πλοια τυπου καταμαραν και οσο να ναι δεν θα χτυπαει ωραια ενα τετοιο ''ειδος'' μεσα στα αλλα και για αυτο θα ειναι λογικο να μεινει εξω...!!! εκτος των αλλων χ ψ λογων και ο λογος αισθητικης και συνοχης των καταμαραν! :Razz:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> σωστα μιλαει ο highspeed 4...!!! το πλοιο αυτο θα μεινει στις αζορες...!!! οπως ξερουμε ολοι μας εχουμε συνιθησει αυτη την εταιρια με πλοια τυπου καταμαραν και οσο να ναι δεν θα χτυπαει ωραια ενα τετοιο ''ειδος'' μεσα στα αλλα και για αυτο θα ειναι λογικο να μεινει εξω...!!! εκτος των αλλων χ ψ λογων και ο λογος αισθητικης και συνοχης των καταμαραν!




ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ Η ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΕΙ: ''Α AFOY ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΜΑΡΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΛΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΖΟΡΕΣ ΚΟΚ, ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ MONOHULL''.ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΑΣΤΕΙΟ!! ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΙΗΚΗΣΗ H ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΕΙ!!

----------


## noulos

> ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ Η ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΛΕΕΙ: ''Α AFOY ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΜΑΡΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΛΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΖΟΡΕΣ ΚΟΚ, ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ MONOHULL''.ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΑΣΤΕΙΟ!! ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΙΗΚΗΣΗ H ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΕΙ!!


ΣΩΣΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΣ!!!!!!!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

εγω απλα για να το ΞΑΝΑ ΠΩ ας ακουσουμε την maggiora..ειναι αυτη που ξερει καλυτερα για το θεμα..

----------


## noulos

> εγω απλα για να το ΞΑΝΑ ΠΩ ας ακουσουμε την maggiora..ειναι αυτη που ξερει καλυτερα για το θεμα..


Δεν αμφισβητεί κανείς ότι η maggiora δεν ξέρει! Αλλά αν τελικά δεν έρθει, δε νομίζω πως ο λόγος θα είναι ότι δεν είναι καταμαράν!!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

δεν ειπα εγω οτι ο λογος που δεν θα κατσει Ελλαδα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι καταμαραν!!Για κοιτα τα προηγουμενα post!!Ουτως η αλλως θα ενταχθει στο δυναμικο της εταιριας ενα καταμαραν!!

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

> δεν ειπα εγω οτι ο λογος που δεν θα κατσει Ελλαδα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι καταμαραν!!Για κοιτα τα προηγουμενα post!!Ουτως η αλλως θα ενταχθει στο δυναμικο της εταιριας ενα καταμαραν!!


ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΛΗΞΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΑΗΔΙΑ(ΒΑRDON ΚΙΟΛΑΣ) ΣΤΟ ΜΥΝΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΦΕΡΘΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΕΣΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΜΥΝΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ CITCOC!!
 ΔΕΣ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ!!!
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...6&postcount=42
ANTE NA ΤΟ ΛΗΞΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑΤΑΚΙ 2 ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ!!!

----------


## citcoc

Παιδια μια εικασια εκανα για ονομα του θεου!!!! Απλα το ειπα δεν εγινε και τιποτα το τρομερο...!!!! :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## nissos_mykonos

ποτε θα φερουν το χαισπιντ 6? ξερουμε που σκοπευουν να το δρομολογησουν?

εχει κανεις φωτογραφια του highspeed 6?????????

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Ο maggiora.....


και που ειναι η φωτο???

----------


## nkr

Καλωα να μας ερθει και αυτο.

----------


## maggiora

Σε καμια 10 μερες θα ειναι κοντα μας :Wink: (Για επισκευή)
Πλήρωμα δικό μας εχει πάει για την παραλαβή..
Αναμείνατε...

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Σε καμια 10 μερες θα ειναι κοντα μας(Για επισκευή)
> Πλήρωμα δικό μας εχει πάει για την παραλαβή..
> Αναμείνατε...


Αναμενουμε με αγωνια.........

----------


## Naias II

Να σημειώσουμε ότι στη παραλαβή είναι ο cpt Νίκος Χάλαρης

----------


## DimitrisT

Το νέο υπερταχύπλοο παρέλαβε η HSW αφού ολοκληρώθηκαν και οι τυπικές διαδικασίες και έπεσαν οι υπογραφές, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του Marinews.gr. 
Το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε σε Hellenic Wind και αναμένεται στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το βράδυ της ερχόμενης Πέμπτης και το αργότερο πρωϊ Παρασκευής.
Πρόκειται για  το πρώην  monohull Viking.
Η συμφωνία, όπως είχε αποκαλύψει το Marinews στις 8 Σεπτεμβρίου κλείστηκε , τον περασμένο Μάϊο και το πλοίο παραλήφθηκε βάσει του χρονοδιαγράμματος.
Είναι ναυπηγήσεως 1998. Έχει μεταφορική ικανότητα 700 ατόμων και 175 ιχ αυτοκινήτων. Έχει υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 39 μιλίων.
Πηγή : http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=9726

----------


## hsw

Επιτέλους! Ξέρει κανένας πού βρίσκεται το πλοίο?

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν έχει ξεκινήσει ακόμα απο το Setubal, δέν έχει αλλάξει όνομα και σημαία άρα το Παρασκευή απομακρύνετε.

----------


## Naias II

*Φωτογραφίες* του πλοίου στο Setubal στις 11 του μήνα

----------


## iliaskexrias

αρα να περιμενουμε σποραδες 
το express santorini :Wink: 

και καποιο αλλο σιγουρα απο αγιο κωσταντινο.

----------


## plori

Υπάρχουν πρώτες σκέψεις για που θα δρομολογηθεί; :Confused:

----------


## sylver23

To viking και επισημα στο ais ως Hellenic wind.
Μολις αναχώρησε απο το Setubal 



hellenic wind.JPG

hellenic wind 2.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Μας έρχεται λοιπον με μέση ταχύτητα τους 29.5  κομβους έως τώρα.
Με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς με αυτήν την ταχύτητα θα είναι Ελλάδα Κυριακή,μάλλον πρωι!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Μας έρχεται λοιπον με μέση ταχύτητα τους 29.5  κομβους έως τώρα.
> Με πρόχειρους υπολογισμούς με αυτήν την ταχύτητα θα είναι Ελλάδα Κυριακή,μάλλον πρωι!


Καλώς να μας έρθει!!! Αλλά γιατί έχει σημαία Μάλτας και όχι ελληνική????????

----------


## ndimitr93

Δυσκολίες πριν καλά καλά φτάσει στο Γιβραλτάρ!!:mrgreen::mrgreen: :Wink: 
hellenic wind.JPG

----------


## BULKERMAN

> Δυσκολίες πριν καλά καλά φτάσει στην διώρυγα!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> hellenic wind.JPG



Ποια διωρυγα?μαλλον το Γιβραλταρ λες.Στενο ειναι.

----------


## Apostolos

Με 30 μίλια οι προσπεράσεις ειναι για την πλάκα!

----------


## Naias II

Έχει δεν έχει επιβάτες η HSW φουλ το πάει, δεν τσιγκουνεύεται  :Razz:

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Με 30 μίλια οι προσπεράσεις ειναι για την πλάκα!


 Eχει και καλο Καπετανιο!

----------


## Apostolos

> Eχει και καλο Καπετανιο!


Αυτό ειναι το πλέον σίγουρο!!!!

----------


## sylver23

To Hellenic wind μόλις έδεσε (ωρα 3) στο λιμάνι της Ceuta.
H Ceuta  είναι αυτόνομη πόλη της Ισπανίας και βρίσκεται  στην βόρεια Αφρική στην έξοδο απο τα στενά του Γιβραλταρ προς Μεσόγειο

hellenic wind ceuta.JPG

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Γιατί έχει σημαία Μάλτας??????

----------


## Apostolos

> Γιατί έχει σημαία Μάλτας??????


Για να πηγαίνει με τα χρώματα στις μπάντες!

----------


## Naias II

Τώρα που είπαμε και χρώματα που είναι ίδια με της HSW δεν χρειάζεται βάψιμα μόνο αλλαγή στα σινιάλα και τέλος, τι τσάμπα έξοδα θα κάνουμε..... :Razz:

----------


## north waves

Kαι η vodafon που θα το θελει κοκκινο τι θα κανει;

----------


## sylver23

To οτι τα highspeed και τα flying cat εχουν το λογοτυπο της vodafone δεν πάει να πεί οτι πρέπει να το έχει και αυτό.
Οπως δεν το έχουν και τα συμβατικά της εταιρίας.
Τώρα αμα γίνει κάποια σύμβαση με την vodafone και για αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα

----------


## speedrunner

> To οτι τα highspeed και τα flying cat εχουν το λογοτυπο της vodafone δεν πάει να πεί οτι πρέπει να το έχει και αυτό.
> Οπως δεν το έχουν και τα συμβατικά της εταιρίας.
> Τώρα αμα γίνει κάποια σύμβαση με την vodafone και για αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα


xlomo to vlepw na exei to logotypo ths vodafone kai na legete wind?????

----------


## leonidas

> xlomo to vlepw na exei to logotypo ths vodafone kai na legete wind?????


Χαχαχαχα...Σε βρισκω πολυ σωστο φιλε!
Με καμια περιπτωση! :Razz:

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλησπέρα.Σύμφωνα με το ΑΙΣ το πλοίο κνείται με 28.4kn και  θα είναι στον Πειραιά αύριο στις 15.00 .

----------


## Naias II

> xlomo to vlepw na exei to logotypo ths vodafone kai na legete wind?????


Είσαι απίστευτα παρατηρητικός  :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Δεν το βρισκω πουθενα στο αις....
Ουτε στην αναζητηση... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Τι εγινε βρε παιδια?

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Δεν το βρισκω πουθενα στο αις....
> Ουτε στην αναζητηση...
> Τι εγινε βρε παιδια?


http://syros-observer.aegean.gr/ais/...MMSI=248083000

----------


## Leo

Αυτή τη ώρα (09.15) βρισκόμαστε εδώ, με πιθανή ώρα άφιξης στον Πειραιά στις 15.00!! Προγραμματιστείτε  :Wink: 

hw.JPG

----------


## hsw

Το πλοίο πάντως, σύμφωνα με το ais, έχει προγραμματισμένη άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 18:00...  :Confused:

----------


## Naias II

Μπα δεν παίζει με τίποτα.
Σε καμιά ώρα θα βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι

----------


## nissos_mykonos

το hellenic wind δρομολογια λογικα απο 2010 θα κανει ετσι?

----------


## giorgos_249

*Σχεδόν μπήκε στο λιμάνι. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να μην πάει στον προλιμένα όπως το αδερφό του όταν ήρθε....*

----------


## Naias II

Καλώς μας ήρθε, αυτή τη στιγμή δένει στο προλιμένα με συνοδεία του ρυμουλκού Ταξιάρχης.

----------


## giorgos_249

Με τη βοήθεια του Ταξιάρχη; (ρ/κ)

----------


## Naias II

Πιστεύω απλά συνοδεία, όπως και στο Εξπρές Σαντορίνη

----------


## hsw

Καλώς μας ήρθε λοιπόν!! Kαλοτάξιδο, με καλές θάλασσες και χωρίς προβλήματα!!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

καλώς ηλθε.................. καλα ταξιδια και ηρεμες θαλασσες..............

τι θα κανουν με το highspeed 6???? ποτε θα ερθει????

----------


## Giovanaut

Καλως μας ηρθε το καραβακι....
Κι ολα να του παν καλα...!!!!

Τρεχτε παιδια του λιμανιου να το καλυψετε...!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Λίγο πριν τις 16:00 το νέο ταχύπλοο της HELLENIC SEAWAYS, HELLENIC WIND(Πρώην VIKING) πέρασε τα φανάρια του Πειραιά, όπου έδεσε στον Προλιμένα με την συνοδεία του ρυμουλκού ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ και την βοήθεια πλοηγού.
Αξίζει να σημειώσουμε ότι αντάλλαξε έξω από το λιμάνι σφυρίγματα με το ΝΕΦΕΛΗ...
Καλώς μας ήρθε λοιπόν!Και καλά ταξίδια να έχει...!!!

Για αρχή από εμένα μία φωτογραφία του έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά μαζί με τον πράσινο φάρο!!!*
PA189207.JPG
*Y.Γ Υπάρχει και συνέχεια!
Λεωνίδα σειρά σου!!!*

----------


## leonidas

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη!

Όπου μετά μανούβραρε... 


DSCN2450.jpg


DSCN2452.jpg


DSCN2455.jpg


DSCN2459.jpg



και έδεσε στον προλιμένα του Λιμανιού του Πειραιά το νεο υπερταχύπλοο *HELLENIC WIND* της HELLENIC SEAWAYS... :Very Happy: 


DSCN2483.jpg


Καλοτάξιδο, καλές θάλασσες και ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος να ταξιδευει πάντα στην επιβλητική του πλώρη... :Very Happy: 


συνεχιζεται...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Και οι τελευταίες φωτογραφίες από εμένα...

Λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι...
*PA189220.JPG
*Δεξιόστροφη μανούβρα...* 
PA189229.JPG

PA189233.JPG
*Και τέλος μία φωτογραφία του δεμένο στον Προλιμένα..*
PA189300.JPG
*Καλά ταξίδια εύχομαι στο πλοίο και στο πλήρωμα του και ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος να ταξιδευέι πάντα στην πλώρη του!

ΤΕΛΟΣ..!!
*

----------


## Giovanaut

Μπραβο παιδες, ευχαριστουμε για την αμεση ανταποκριση...!!!!!

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε παιδιά για την ανταπόκριση. 
Καλοτάξιδος ο βάπορας  :Cool:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΠΑΡΑ ΠΛΟΥ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ!!
ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΜΠΕΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ??
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΠΗΚΕ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΛΤΑΣ?? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## maggiora

Είπαμε επισκευή και μετά Αζόρες..... :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε για το ρεπρτάζ της πρώτης άφιξης του Πλοίου στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Καλώς μας ήρθε και καλοτάξιδο.

----------


## tolis milos

Μερικες φωτω και απο μενα...
πληρωμα του ναυτιλια περειμενει το νεο πλοιο να μπει στο μεγαλο λιμανι και ναι ειναι γεγονος το Hellenic Wind ηλθε

DSC02285.jpg

DSC02290.jpg

DSC02293.jpg

θα υπαρξει και συνεχεια....

----------


## diagoras

Παιδες συγχαρητηρια για το ρεπορταζ της αφιξης του πλοιου.Πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες και ελπιζουμε και σε αλλες τετοιες αφιξεις

----------


## cpt babis

Ευχαριστουμε το Γιαννη το Λεονιδα και τον Τολη γιατις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες του ταχυπλοου στη πρωτη του εισοδο στο λιμανι του Πειραια!!!!!
Να ειστε καλα παιδες!!! :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά ! Υπέροχη δουλειά ! Καλώς μας όρισε το βαπόρο ! Καλο τάξιδο !

----------


## tolis milos

Και η συνεχεια!!
DSC02295.jpg
DSC02302.jpg
DSC02305.jpg
DSC02306.jpg
DSC02310.jpg

----------


## tolis milos

και μια απο το Deck που απο οτι βλεπουμε εχει μερικα παγκακια.....
DSC02361.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καλως Ηλθες...18-10-2009...ωρα 15.42._ 

037.jpg

039.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Παρατηρώ ότι έχει 1 bow thruster σε αντίθεση με τα αδελφάκια του SR III & SR IV που έχουν 2.

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα σύμβολο έχει στην πλώρη αλλα μπορεί να έχει 2

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Παρατηρώ ότι έχει 1 bow thruster σε αντίθεση με τα αδελφάκια του SR III & SR IV που έχουν 2.


 Το αδελφακι του ειναι το ΙΙΙ & ΙV 
η το ΙΙ?

----------


## DimitrisT

Καλώς μας ήρθε και καλές θάλασσες .
Μπράβο σε όλους τους φίλους για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφίες από την 1η άφιξη του πλοίου, σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ,να είστε καλά.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Τα αδελφάκια του είναι τα Speedrunner III και IV (πρώην Superseacat III και IV αντίστοιχα), φίλε AegeanIslands.

----------


## tolis milos

και μερικες φωτο απο την πρυμνη...
DSC02315.jpg
DSC02316.jpg
DSC02323.jpg
DSC02324.jpg
DSC02325.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Kαλοτάξιδο να είναι και ας ελπίσουμε να δρομολογηθεί στην Ελλάδα.*

----------


## BULKERMAN

Polyka απο οτι ειπε καποιο μελος που πρεπει να ξερει,θα κανει επισκευη και ξανα στην Πορτογαλια μετα.μακαρι να μεινει ομως.

----------


## leonidas

Πριν απο λιγα λεπτα εδεσε στα λεμοναδικα...  :Very Happy: 

practicam2.jpg

practicam3.jpg

practicam4.jpg

practicam5.jpg

Πηγη

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μία ακόμα φωτογραφία του νέου ταχύπλοου της Hellenic Seaways από την πρώτη άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 18/10/2009...* :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

> Πριν απο λιγα λεπτα εδεσε στα λεμοναδικα... 
> 
> practicam2.jpg
> 
> practicam3.jpg
> 
> practicam4.jpg
> 
> practicam5.jpg
> ...


Στα λεμοναδικα ε;;;λετε να κανει καμια παροναξια;;;;;; :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## hayabusa

περνόντας από τα λεμοναδικα το απογευματάκι είχα την ευκαιρία να το δω και εγώ για πρώτη φορά απο κοντά. Μου έκανε εντύπωση καταρχήν ότι έχει δέσει κολλητά (ούτε εκατοστό δεν έχουν αφήσει περιθώριο) με το Jet Ferry I και δεύτερον το πόσο ψηλα βρίσκεται ο καταπέλτης του σε σχέση με το ντόκο.

Κατά τα άλλα ήταν όντως πολύ όμορφο  :Very Happy:

----------


## tolis milos

στα λεμοναδικα πηγε γιατι 1 θα κατσει πολυ καιρο και γι'αυτο εδεσε κολλητα με το τζετ και 2 οπωσ ειπατε και ειδαμε ειναι αρκετα ψηλο σκαρι και η προβλητα βολεβει καλυτερα!

----------


## tolis milos

Μια φωτό του Hellenic Wind για τον Sulver23-(24) που του αρέσουν οι φωτό με τον ήλιο και σε όλο το Nautilia!!!
DSC02283.jpg

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι μόνο για το χειμώνα θα πάει Αζόρες και το καλοκαίρι Ελλάδα. Αν έμενε εδώ το χειμώνα δεν θα έκανε κανένα δρομολόγιο αφού είναι ταχύπλοο. Οπότε μάλλον Πάσχα καλοκαίρι θα είναι μαζί μας :Wink:

----------


## Ergis

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι μόνο για το χειμώνα θα πάει Αζόρες και το καλοκαίρι Ελλάδα. Αν έμενε εδώ το χειμώνα δεν θα έκανε κανένα δρομολόγιο αφού είναι ταχύπλοο. Οπότε μάλλον Πάσχα καλοκαίρι θα είναι μαζί μας


Μηδένα προ του τέλους μακάριζε... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## NAXOS

TA TEΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΝΕΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΑΖΟΡΕΣ  ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΗ ΕΔΩ  ΤΟ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΓΟΝΕΣ.  Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ.

----------


## speedrunner

Βλέπω ότι το πλοίο βρίσκετε στον μώλο της ΔΕΗ, πήγε για εργασίες εκεί?????

----------


## Apostolos

Ναι πρίν μερικές ώρες αναχωρούσε απο τον Πειραιά με μπόλικο ντουμάνι!

----------


## ΑΙΓΑΙΑΣ

Το πλοιο βρισκεται μπροστα απο την πλωρη του HELLENIC VOYAGER κοιτωντας το "στα ματια". Υπεροχη εικονα αναβιωνοντας το κλασσικο διδυμο Δαυιδ + Γολιαθ. Κριμα που δεν εχω φωτογραφικη.

----------


## sylver23

To ais δείχνει οτι γύρισε στο Πειραιά και είναι δεμένο στην ακτή Μιαούλη στον Ολπ.Μάλιστα αυτό φαίνεται να έγινε χθες στις 7 το απόγευμα.

----------


## ΑΙΓΑΙΑΣ

Σωστοτατη η διορθωση του sylver23... Ηταν η εικονα που ειχα χθες στις 4 το απογευμα απο το γραφειο μου

----------


## speedrunner

> To ais δείχνει οτι γύρισε στο Πειραιά και είναι δεμένο στην ακτή Μιαούλη στον Ολπ.Μάλιστα αυτό φαίνεται να έγινε χθες στις 7 το απόγευμα.


Και για του λόγου το αληθές, χθεσινή φωτογραφία.

DSC01970.JPG

----------


## Apostolos

Και τώρα σκάτζαρε στην Ακτή Ξαβέρη...

----------


## polykas

_Με τόσες θέσεις που αλλάζει το ταχύπλοο στο Λιμάνι του Πειραιά έχει δουλειά ο καπετάνιος του..._

_Πειραιάς 20-11-2009._

polykas-.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μου θυμίζει το Sardinia Vera!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Έχουμε κανένα νέο σχετικά με το πως θα το αξιοποιήσει η εταιρία?????

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Hellenic Wind*...Πειραιας 31-10-2009.

PHOTO 012.jpg

----------


## noulos

> Μου θυμίζει το Sardinia Vera!


Μην λες τέτοιααα!!!  :Wink:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Γνωρίζει κανείς πώς θα αξιοποιηθεί τους επόμενους μήνες το Hellenic Wind τώρα που τα High Speed 2&3 μισθώθηκαν στην Ισπανία με δικαίωμα option αγοράς;;;

----------


## speedrunner

το πλοίο πλέον βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα!!!

----------


## Ergis

> το πλοίο πλέον βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα!!!


ΩΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΗΤΑΝΕ.......:|:|

----------


## pantelis2009

ορίστε και η επιβεβαίωση

HELLINIC WIND 01 13-01-2010.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για να δούμε μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου, μισή ώρα μετά την πρώτη του άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 18-10-2009.*
PA189306.JPG

----------


## bluestar2

τι γινεται με το πλοιο?ειναι σε εργασιες?σε ποια γραμμη(ναυλωση?) θα το δουμε?

----------


## sunbird

> τι γινεται με το πλοιο?ειναι σε εργασιες?σε ποια γραμμη(ναυλωση?) θα το δουμε?


Γιατί η ''hsw'' δέν το έχει αναρτήσει στό στόλο τών πλοίων της στήν ιστοσελίδα της ξέρει κάποιος να μάς πεί ??
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## plori

Τι προγραμματισμός υπάρχει για το πλοίο φέτος, μήπως χρησιμοποιηθεί μετά την αποχώρηση του highspeed 3 & 2 !!!!!

----------


## MARGARITIS24

φευγει κ παει πορτογαλια μαζι με το σαντορινη!τελικα προτημειθηκε απο το αλλο ταχυπλοο

----------


## vinman

*27 Νοέμβρη πάνω απο το Φαιστός!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81657

----------


## giorgos_249

*http://www.atlanticoline.net/*
*Μαζί με το Σαντορίνη*

----------


## giorgos_249

*http://www.atlanticoline.net/*
*Μαζί με το Σαντορίνη (αφού έχει αναρτηθεί στο στόλο της εταιρείας)*
Τεχνικά Χαρακτηριστικά : http://www.atlanticoline.net/index.p...emid=1&lang=pt

----------


## speedrunner

Το AIS του πλοίο μετ απο πολύ καιρό είναι και πάλι ανοικτό, μάλλον ετοιμάζεται για να πάει να βρει το Σαντορίνη, 
¶ραγε θα γραφτεί  στις μπάντες του το *"HELLENIC SEAWAYS  OPERATED BY ATLANTICOLINE"* όπως έγινε στο Σαντορίνη???

----------


## Rocinante

> Το AIS του πλοίο μετ απο πολύ καιρό είναι και πάλι ανοικτό, μάλλον ετοιμάζεται για να πάει να βρει το Σαντορίνη, 
> ¶ραγε θα γραφτεί στις μπάντες του το *"HELLENIC SEAWAYS OPERATED BY ATLANTICOLINE"* όπως έγινε στο Σαντορίνη???


 Ε σιγα σιγα να ετοιμαζεται. Ξεκινα δρομολογια στις 7 Ιουνιου.
Το Σαντορινη σε λιγες μερες.

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Πλέον το Hellenic Wind βρίσκεται και επίσημα στο site της εταιρείας!
http://www.hellenicseaways.gr/index.asp?a_id=980

----------


## Rocinante

Ουπς!!! Κατι μας διεφυγε....
Συναδελφοι απο τη Συροοοοοοο..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

helw.JPG

----------


## nvales

Σύμφωνα με ασφαλείς πληροφορίες στο πλοίο θα υψωθεί η Ελληνική σημαία και θα ξεκινήσει δρομολογία απο τις 18/06 στη γραμμή Πειραία - Ίο - Σαντορίνη

----------


## hayabusa

τότε γιατί μπήκε ο πλαινός καταπέλτης; δεν νομίζω να τις γλυτώσει τις Αζόρες

----------


## nvales

Σε λίγες μέρες θα ανακοινωθεί επισήμα και από την εταιρεία. Αναμένεται ΣΑΣ για τις 28 Απριλίου οπού και θα γνωμοδωτήσει θετικά.

----------


## hayabusa

αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω. εκτός και αν βγάλει την καλοκαιρινή σαιζόν εδώ και μετά, στην περίοδο της ακινησίας του φύγει για έξω. αυτό είναι το μονο ενδεχόμενο που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό. Αλλά αν είναι έτσι τότε γιατί βιάστηκαν να του βάλουν τον καταπέλτη από τώρα ;

----------


## Leo

Προφανώς έχετε μπερδευτεί, *εδώ* , στην αμέσως προηγούμενη σελίδα λέει άλλα. Για ενημερωθείτε και μην μπερδεύεστε σχετικά με τις γνωμοδοτήσεις του ΣΑΣ για ποιο ακριβώς πλοίο μιλάει, που είναι ανεξάρτητο. 

Αρχής γενομένης από το ύψος των καταπελτών στην πρύμη, δεν πάει, έτσι κι αλλιώς πουθενά στην Ελλάδα.... αλλά μόνο αν φτιάξουν ειδικές ράμπεσ μόνο γι αυτό. Δεύτερο δεν μπορεί να κάθεται τόσους μήνες στο Πέραμα για να του φτιάξουν μόνο τον πλαϊνό καταπέλτη που άμεσα το συνδέει με τις Αζόρες, κι εδώ να λέμε ότι θα πάει Ίο - Σαντορίνη... δεν έχουν λογική όλα αυτά.

----------


## rjjjh2004

Λογικά η HSW πρέπει να έχει κάποιο πλοίο το καλοκαίρι για Ίο-Σαντορίνη. Ποια είναι η πιθανότερη εκδοχή;;; Το Hellenic Wind ή το Millenium που αναμένεται ως Highspeed 6;;;

----------


## nvales

Σύμφωνα με σημερινές διευκρινήσεις πρόκειτε τελικά για το Milenium και όχι για το wind

----------


## speedrunner

Στο site  της atlanticoline έχουν αναρτηθεί τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου απο 7  Ιουνίου, μήπως μέχρι να μας φύγει κάνει το δρομολόγιο  Ίο - Σαντορίνη???

----------


## Thanasis89

Θα ήθελα να θυμήσω , με όλο το θάρρος, αυτό εδώ το άρθρο. Η ASL προσφέρθηκε να δρομολογήσει ταχύπλοο στην γραμμή, αυτή και μόνο αυτή κατά τα λεγόμενα του άρθρου. Παράλληλα, έψαξα και το θέμα της HSW και δεν βρήκα κάτι αντίστοιχο στην προσφορά του Υπουργείου και των Τοπικών Φορέων. Τώρα αν μου διαφεύγει κάτι θα ήθελα να ζητήσω συγνώμη. Απλά στηρίζομαι στα δεδηλωμένα...

----------


## nvales

Σε σύσκεψη που έγινε στο υπουργείο την Τρίτη για την ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση της Ίου το ανακοίνωσε ο ίδιος ο κος Αγαπητός

----------


## Leo

> Σε σύσκεψη που έγινε στο υπουργείο την Τρίτη για την ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση της Ίου το ανακοίνωσε ο ίδιος ο κος Αγαπητός


Παιδιά ο κ. Αγαπητός μίλησε για το Hellenic Wind? Σαν τι μίλησε εκ μέρους της HSW? Επιτέλους μας έχεις μπερδέψει φίλε...
το πρωί μας είπες άλλα



> 22-04-10 10:43nvales  		 		Σύμφωνα με σημερινές διευκρινήσεις πρόκειτε τελικά για το Milenium και  όχι για το wind


Για ποιό πλοίο μίλησε, είμαστε στο σωστό θέμα? Για βοηθήστε μας να βγούμε από τις απορίες....

----------


## nkos

εφιγε απο τιν συρο η ειναι ακομα εκει μιπος ξερει κανεις ποτε θα φιγει για τιν ναυλοσι και ποτε θα επιστρεψι

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Πέφτει αυτή την ώρα από την δεξαμενή!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Τι αλλαγές έγιναν;*

----------


## manoubras 33

Ακομη βρισκεται πανω στην δεξαμενη Βιολαντο, δεν γνωριζω το ποτε θα πεσει, αυτη η φωτογραφια πριν απο λιγο,οτι φαινεται πανω απο την δεξαμενη..!
P4260047.JPG
Ζητω συγνωμη που την ανεβαζω εδω, και οχι στο θεμα δεξαμενισμους..

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Ακομη βρισκεται πανω στην δεξαμενη Βιολαντο, δεν γνωριζω το ποτε θα πεσει, αυτη η φωτογραφια πριν απο λιγο,οτι φαινεται πανω απο την δεξαμενη..!
> P4260047.JPG
> Ζητω συγνωμη που την ανεβαζω εδω, και οχι στο θεμα δεξαμενισμους..


Δίκιο έχεις! Μπερδεύτηκα γιατί κάποια στιγμή το AIS το έδειξε με 1.5 κόμβους και νόμιζα ότι έπεφτε!

----------


## Rocinante

Εεεεε εσεις εκει κατω στη Συρο για πεστε μας. Επειδη δεν λειτουργει το Ais το πλοιο ειναι εκει ;
Γιατι εχω την υποψια οτι αυτη την ωρα κανει βολτες καπου στον Πειραια ;;;  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## manoubras 33

> Εεεεε εσεις εκει κατω στη Συρο για πεστε μας. Επειδη δεν λειτουργει το Ais το πλοιο ειναι εκει ;
> Γιατι εχω την υποψια οτι αυτη την ωρα κανει βολτες καπου στον Πειραια ;;;


 Το ειδα το πρωι οταν ημουν στη δουλεια  :Very Happy: . Επεσε σημερα απο την δεξαμενη,και εκανε απευθειας δοκιμαστικο,μετα επεστρεψε στο λιμανι με συνοδεια ρυμουκλου,και τωρα δεν ειναι ουτε στο λιμανι..!Το εχασα κι εγω... :Sad:  Δυστυχως δεν ειχα χρονο να το φωτογραφισω το πρωι..

----------


## Ergis

το ειχαν βαψει κατ αντιστοιχο τροπο με το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ;
(δελφινια και hellenic seaways opereated by atlanticoline)

----------


## manoubras 33

> το ειχαν βαψει κατ αντιστοιχο τροπο με το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ;
> (δελφινια και hellenic seaways opereated by atlanticoline)


 Oχι φιλε μου Εργης, δεν ειχε καθολου γραμματα στις μπαντες το ταχυπλοο. Εκτος αν με προδωσε η αντιλια..!Διοτι ημουν λιγο μακρια..

----------


## diagoras

Σημερινο δοκιμαστικο... 
Μονο στην αριστερη του μπαντα ειχε γραμμενο αυτο που λεει ο Γιωργος(εργης)

----------


## erenShip

λένε ακόμα για Ίο-Σαντορίνη?!

----------


## diagoras

Ναυλωση μαλλον

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

ιο-σαντορινη θα πιανει το Highspeed 6

----------


## Apostolos

Περιμένω περιμένω, μα καλα κανεις δεν το πήρε χαμπάρι;;;

Κουκλί!!!

wind.jpg

wind2.jpg

wind3.jpg

wind4.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*HELLENIC WIND-Πριν απο λιγο στον Πειραια...!*
*P5111170.jpg*

----------


## Leo

Πριν λίγο μας είπε αντίο για τα ξένα.... Αυτή την ώρα βρίσκεται κάπου στην Ύδρα με τσιτωμένα τα γκάζια. Καλά ταξίδια και καλή επιστροφή.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Καλά ταξίδια να έχεις Ελλένικ Γουίντ..!*
PA189207.JPG

----------


## plori

Καλή επάνοδο στην πατρίδα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## greco

Με επιτυχία πέρασε τις επιθεωρήσεις από την I.P.T.M και το PORT STATE CONTROL το HELLENIC WIND χθες Πέμπτη 20 Μαίου, και σήμερα το πρωί αναχώρησε από Λισαβώνα για PONTA DELGADA (SAO MIGUEL), όπου και αναμένεται να φτάσει με το καλό αύριο, Σάββατο 22 Μαίου, νωρίς το απόγευμα.

----------


## greco

Και αφού βρήκε πολύ καλό καιρό, κροσσάρησε άνετα τον Ατλαντικό και με μέση ωριαία γύρω στα 30,5 knots, έκανε την έκπληξη και έφτασε στη Ponta Delgada νωρίς το πρωί του Σαββάτου στις 08.30, όπου και λίγες ώρες αργότερα κατέπλευσε και το ομόσταυλο Εξπρές Σαντορίνη, για να διανυκτερεύσουν και τα δύο εκεί. Το Σαντορίνη συνεχίζει κανονικά τα δρομολόγια του, και το Wind θα ξεκινήσει στις 7 Ιουνίου, αφού πρώτα κάνει μία βόλτα από όλα τα νησιά στα πλαίσια της παρουσίασης του πριν το ξεκίνημα της σεζόν. Καλά τους ταξίδια.

----------


## xidianakis

> *HELLENIC WIND-Πριν απο λιγο στον Πειραια...!*
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89151*


ομορφο ειναι! ποσο θα κρατησει η ναυλωση?

----------


## "Express"George

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΑΝ Η HELLENIC SEAWAYS ΘΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΔΥΤΙΚΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ; :Confused:

----------


## Ergis

> ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΑΝ Η HELLENIC SEAWAYS ΘΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΔΥΤΙΚΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ;


για την ωρα αυτο αποτελει σεναριο επιστημονικης φαντασιας φιλε μου......

----------


## Rocinante

Aυτη την ωρα στο λιμανι Horta του νησιου Faial.  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Που πας και τα ξετρυπώνεις βρε woody???? Δεν παίζεσαι.

----------


## Rocinante

> Που πας και τα ξετρυπώνεις βρε woody???? Δεν παίζεσαι.


 Σε μιαμησι ωρα θα φτασει και το Σαντορινη.
Κατσε δες το εγω παω για υπνο  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stylianos

Το WIND μάλλον δεν θα μας ερθει,καθώς θα ξεχειμωνιάσει οπως όλα δειχνουν σε ναυπηγείο της Πορτογαλίας...:-(

----------


## Stylianos

Σήμερα λοιπόν το ταχύπλοο,έκανε το τελευταίο του δρομολόγιο στις Αζόρες...τωρα κατα πασα πιθανότητα θα παραμίνει σε Πορτογαλικό ναυπηγείο,οπου θα γινουν και εργασίες συντηρισης...

----------


## High1

> τωρα *κατα πασα πιθανότητα* *θα παραμίνει σε Πορτογαλικό* *ναυπηγείο*,οπου θα γινουν και εργασίες συντηρισης...


Σίγουρα θα παραμείνει εκει!!;-)

----------


## hsw

Δηλαδή και το καλοκαίρι του 2011 θα είναι ναυλωμένο στην Atlanticoline και θα ταξιδεύει στις Αζόρες;

----------


## giorgos_249

*Νομίζω η ναύλωση είναι για 3 καλοκαίρια*

----------


## hsw

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Παιδια σιγουρα θα ξεχειμωνιασει εκει γιατι εγω εχθες το ειχα βρει στο Γιβραλταρ και τωρα συνεχιζει προς τα εδω.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Και οπως φενεται απο τον προορισμο του στο AIS θα ξεχειμωνιαΣει μαζι με το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ στην Σουδα.

----------


## speedrunner

Πολύ σωστά!!!!

----------


## High1

Απο τα απίστευτα, καθώς μόλις πριν 1 βδομάδα, άτομα του γραφείου της εταιρείας του, σχυρίζονταν ότι το πλοίο θα παρέμενε σε Πορτογαλικό ναυπηγείο!!:shock:
Όταν το άκουσα πριν 2 μέρες ότι έρχεται, πίστευα ότι κάποιος κάνει πλάκα, αλλά εδώ αποδυκνείεται ότι το πλοίο όντως έρχεται!!
Τί να πώ με αυτή την HSW??? Θα μας τρελάνει με τις αλλαγές τις και τον προγραμματισμό της!!!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Το ναυπηγείο ήτανε το ναυπηγείο στο οποίο κατασκευάζονται και τα δύο νεότευκτα της εταιρείας, το Vianna do Castello. Τώρα γιατί δεν παρέμεινε εκεί δεν το γνωρίζω.*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Στο λιμάνι της Σούδας βρίσκεται από τις 10:00 το πρωί το πλοίο..*

----------


## dokimakos21

Hellenic Wind - Πριν λίγα λεπτά στην Σούδα...
Για όλους εσάς..!

PA124164.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραία φωτο φίλε dokimakos21, ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη  βραδυνη ληψη!!!απο τον φιλο dokimakos21

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μεγαλη επιτυχια απο τον φιλο dokimakos 21 του κομψου διχως αλλο ταχυπλοου!Το ραμπακι, ραμπακι ομως :Sad:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Σαν σήμερα πριν από ένα χρόνο έφτασε για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα το κομψό αυτό ταχύπλοο! Ας δούμε μία φωτογραφία του λίγες στιγμές μετά την άφιξη του..
*PA189234.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Ενδιαφερουσα φωτογραφια Γιαννη διοτι τωρα παρατηρησα κατω απο τη γεφυρα το εμβλημα της εταιρειας απ οπου αγοραστηκε ...
Μαλιστα ηταν για το διαστημα 2003 -2005 ομοσταυλο του............ Παναγια Σουμελα !!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stylianos

> Ενδιαφερουσα φωτογραφια Γιαννη διοτι τωρα παρατηρησα κατω απο τη γεφυρα το εμβλημα της εταιρειας απ οπου αγοραστηκε ...
> Μαλιστα ηταν για το διαστημα 2003 -2005 ομοσταυλο του............ Παναγια Σουμελα !!!!!!!


Και ταξίδευαν και τα δύο στις Αζόρες! διαφορετικές χρονιές βεβαια,αλλα και τα δύο περασαν απο τα λιμάνια των Αζορών...φιλε dokimakos,εντυπωσιακή φωτο!  :Wink:

----------


## Chris_Chania

Το πολύ κομψό βαπόρι ξεκουράζεται στη Σούδα λίγες μέρες πριν...

P1030606.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Ξεκίνησε στις 9:00 το πλοίο απο την Σούδα με προορισμό μάλλον τις Αζόρες!

----------


## Ergis

αποτι φαινεται ειναι εποχη για μπανακι για τα ταχυπλοα της HELLENIC SEAWAYS...(μα με τετοιο κρυο;;;;; :Razz:  :Razz: )
Εκτος απο τα 2 μεγαλα της εταιριας ηδη και το HELLENIC WIND βρισκεται "καθ'οδον" :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ETΣΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΤΗΣΙΑ ΕΠΙΘΕΩΡΗΣΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΖΟΡΕΣ; ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ! ΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΤΡΑΒΑΕΙ ΑΝ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΙS. NA MH ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΟΠΤΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΑ ΛΙΒΥΗ ΜΕΡΙΑ.ΤΟ "ΠΑΝΗΓΥΡΙ" ΔΕΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕ,ΤΩΡΑ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το HELLENIC WIND στις 18-03-2011 στο Πέραμα. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Nissos Mykonos, rocinante, Stylianos, Chris_Chania, Εργης, Κωστάκης, ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Razz: .


HELLENIC WIND 03 18-03-2011.jpg

----------


## Chris_Chania

Eυχαριστούμε φίλε Παντελή για την ωραία φωτογραφία!! Πλάκα πλάκα το πλοίο έχει εντυπωσιακή πλώρη  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι δείχνει το AIS είναι για δεξαμενισμό στην Ελευσίνα. Δεν ξέρω αν πήγε σήμερα ή εχθές.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Το πλοίο το καλοκαίρι πήγε στη ναύλωσή του, μας ξαναγύρισε και τώρα ξεχειμωνιάζει στο Πέραμα, όπυ υπήρξε ένα μικρό ατυχές περιστατικό..



> Παρ, 09/11/2012
> Μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, κατά την εκτέλεση προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου του Ε/Γ-Δ/Ρ «ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ» Ν.Π.8133 από το λιμάνι του Περάματος με προορισμό Παλούκια Σαλαμίνας, με δεκαεννέα (19) επιβάτες και δύο (02) άτομα πλήρωμα, προσέκρουσε ελαφρά στο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «HELLENICWIND» σημαίας Μάλτας, το οποίο βρισκόταν προσδεδεμένο πλησίον της προβλήτας.Από την πρόσκρουση τραυματίστηκε ελαφρά μία 19χρονη επιβάτης του  «ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ», η οποία διεκομίσθη με ασθενοφόρο του Ο.Λ.Π. στο Γενικό Κρατικό Νοσοκομείο Νίκαιας.Από το Ζ΄ Λιμενικό Τμήμα Περάματος του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά , που διενεργεί την προανάκριση, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους και στα δύο πλοία μέχρι προσκόμισης πιστοποιητικών αξιοπλοΐας.Οι επιβάτες προωθήθηκαν στον προορισμό τους με το Ε/Γ-Δ/Ρ «ΑΓΙΟΣ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ» Ν.Π.8133, το οποίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο.




Πηγή hcg.gr

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε λοιπόν το HELLENIC WIND φωτογραφημένο στις 01-11-2012 στο Πέραμα που έχει δέσει.

HELLENIC WIND 35 01-11-2012.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Το ομορφο Hellenic Wind στο Περαμα !!
Εικόνα 211.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ο "Ελληνικος Ανεμος" στον Προλιμενα τον Μαιο που μας περασε λιγα λεπτα προτου φυγει... 11.5.2012 αν δεν κανω λαθος...

hellenic wind.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το HELLENIC WIND στο Πέραμα.

HELLENIC WIND.jpg.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σύμφωνα με τα σχέδια της Atlanticoline, το πλοίο πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στην Πορτογαλία στις 7 Ιουνίου! 
Πιστεύω πως η HSW θα πρέπει να βρει μία διαφορετική φόρμουλα εκμετάλλευσης του πλοίου, απ' το να το έχει καθηλωμένο τόσους μήνες. Ας πούμε τώρα που πλησιάζει σιγά σιγά η περίοδος του Πάσχα και που η κίνηση δεν είναι τόσο αυξημένη, πιστεύω πως θα μπορούσε να το δρομολογήσει σε κάποια απ' τις γραμμές που εξυπηρετεί για περισσότερη οικονομία. Ίσως θα ήταν προτιμότερη και μία πιο μόνιμη δρομολόγηση στα ελληνικά νερά τώρα που ολοένα και ακούγονται φήμες πώλησης ταχυπλόων της εταιρείας.

----------


## Giannis G.

Με τα οικονομικά της εταιρίας είναι δύσκολο. Παντως είναι σίγουρα καλή ιδέα για την περίοδο του Πάσχα. Φυσικά το θέμα είναι αν το Hellenic Wind καίει πιο λίγο από τα Highspeed, πράγμα που δεν ξέρω. Αν καίει ποιο λίγο δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να μην το κάνουν!

----------


## Apostolos

Με αυτόν τον καταπέλτη και αυτό το ύψος γκαραζ ξεχάστε το Αιγαίο

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο HELLENIC WIND εχθές ήταν πλήρωμα και βάφανε στη πλώρη τα ρέλια και το μπλέ στα παράθυρα.

HELLENIC WIND 36 13-03-2013.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το HELLENIC WIND στο Πέραμα.Στης 7-02-2011.

HELLENIC WIND 7-02-2011 (2).jpg HELLENIC WIND 7-02-2011.jpg.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το HELLENIC WIND στις 04-04-2013 με ανοικτό τον πλαϊνό καταπέλτη και το πλήρωμα να κάνει εργασίες.

HELLENIC WIND 37 04-04-2013.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολυ μεγαλη κλίση ο καταπέλτης ! Αλλά από την άλλη δε φορτώνει και τίποτα φορτηγά από τον πλαινό καταπέλτη ! 

Γενικώς για το πλοίο πιστεύω ότι είναι από τις πιο επιτυχημένες αγορές ταχυπλόων ανέκαθεν !  Διότι αγοράστηκε προκειμένου να ναυλώνεται ουσιαστικά, και από τη στιγμή που εκεί που πάει υπάρχουν αυξανόμενες συγκοινωνιακές ανάγκες, η εταιρεία του μπορεί να υπολογίζει σε ένα πόσο σίγουρα έσοδα ! 


*

----------


## pantelis2009

Και οι δουλειές συνεχίζονται. Το HELLENIC WIND εχθές με βγαλμένο το δεξί καταπέλτη και σκαλωσιές μέσα.

HELLENIC WIND 38 15-04-2013.jpg

----------


## High1

Φίλε Παντελή, το wind στην ίδια θέση το έχουνε?? Πάντως οι παντοφλάδες παρακαλάνε να φύγει, γιατί τους είναι εμπόδιο στην μανούβρα!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Στην ίδια θέση είναι, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι ενοχλέι τα αμφίπλωρα.

----------


## High1

Στα 3μέτρα γίνεται η μανούβρα!! Ενόχληση είναι :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## leo85

Δεν τελειωσαν ακόμα της δουλειές στο πλοίο !!!!! πότε θα φύγει.

HELLENIC WIND 4-03-2013 01.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Στις 24/04 που πέρασα ακόμη βάφανε και ο καταπέλτης δεν είχε μπει στη θέση του.

----------


## captain sot

Θα μπορούσαν πάντως να το ξεναβλώσουν και να βάλουν αυτό είτε στην Ραφήνα είτε στο Ηράκλειο είτε στη Συροτηνομυκονια.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

H ναυλωση τους φερνει περισσοτερα και σιγουρα λεφτα δεν τους συμφερει νατην διαλυσουν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θα μπορούσαν πάντως να το ξεναβλώσουν και να βάλουν αυτό είτε στην Ραφήνα είτε στο Ηράκλειο είτε στη Συροτηνομυκονια.


H ναύλωση είναι μόνο τους μήνες που πάει Αζόρες. Ο καταπέλτης πρύμα (ο αρχικός) δεν κάνει γιά εδώ,είναι κοντός.Γιατί δεν τον μακραίνουν δεν ξέρω.Μπορεί να ταιριάζει με τις ράμπες εκεί,μπορεί να είναι πρόσθετο βάρος συν τον πλαϊνό που έχουν προσθέσει.

----------


## manolisfissas

> Δεν τελειωσαν ακόμα της δουλειές στο πλοίο !!!!! πότε θα φύγει.
> 
> HELLENIC WIND 4-03-2013 01.gif


Σήμερα ξεκίνησε για Σύρο φίλε leo85

----------


## pantelis2009

Μάλλον πάει για το δεξαμενισμό του και μετά θα φύγει για Αζόρες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι έμαθα ο δεξιός καταπέλτης μπήκε νέος και σπαστός σαν των Highspeed. Ο αριστερός παρέμεινε ως έχει. Κανένας φίλος απο Σύρο που ήλθε για δεξαμενισμό....... μπορεί να μας το δείξει;;;;;

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πως και πήγε στο Νεώριο κι όχι στη Χαλκίδα, όπως τα υπόλοιπα πλοία του στόλου;;

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του και επέστρεψε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ δίπλα στον ΒΕΝ.

----------


## leo85

Ο Νέος αναδιπλούμενος  πρυμνιός καταπέλτης που αλλάχτηκε,μιας και δεν το έδειξαν από τη Σύρο, για τον Παντελή που το ζήτησε.

Hellenic Wind 2-05-2013 01.gif Hellenic Wind 2-05-2013 02.gif

----------


## pantelis2009

Ουαου. Ευχαριστώ φίλε leo85. Πιστεύω ότι θα στρώνει καλύτερα, εν σχέση με τον αριστερό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ουαου. Ευχαριστώ φίλε leo85. Πιστεύω ότι θα στρώνει καλύτερα, εν σχέση με τον αριστερό.


 Oπότε μ'αυτόν δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα γιά έστω περιστασιακή απασχόληση στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το HELLENIC WIND στη ΝΑΥΣΙ δίπλα από τον Ελ. ΒΕΝΙΖΈΛΟ.


Hellenic Wind 2-5-2013 03.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Επιστρέφει αυτή την ώρα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι το ταχύπλοο μετά από το δοκιμαστικό του

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού είχε δέσει στον προλιμένα μετά το δοκιμαστικό και μάλλον πήρε πετρέλαια, έφυγε και τώρα βρίσκετε κάτω απο τη Μεθώνη. 
Καλή συνέχεια καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο κια καλή σεζόν.

----------


## MarkCretai

Τελείωσε η ναύλωση στις Αζόρες και επιστρέφει στην Ελλάδα

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας έδεσε πριν λίγο το ταχύπλοο. Αλήθεια, πολύ σύντομη δεν ήταν η φετινή του ναύλωση στις Αζόρες; Απ' ότι θυμάμαι τις άλλες χρονιές καθόταν λίγο παραπάνω ή θυμάμαι λάθος;

----------


## avvachrist

Εμένα τώρα γιατί θα μου άρεσε να δουλεύει Ελλάδα το καλοκαίρι όπως Θεσσαλονίκη-Σποράδες ας πούμε από το να το τρώει η ξενιτιά; :/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εμένα τώρα γιατί θα μου άρεσε να δουλεύει Ελλάδα το καλοκαίρι όπως Θεσσαλονίκη-Σποράδες ας πούμε από το να το τρώει η ξενιτιά; :/


Tα πράγματα δεν είναι όπως τα βλέπουμε ή θα θέλαμε εμείς. Κατ'αρχήν οι πρυμιοί καταπέλτες δεν κάνουν γιά τους εδώ ντόκους, πες αυτό φτιάχνεται.Όμως η εταιρεία έχει ένα σίγουρο ναύλο το καλοκαίρι, να τον αφήσει;

----------


## avvachrist

> Tα πράγματα δεν είναι όπως τα βλέπουμε ή θα θέλαμε εμείς. Κατ'αρχήν οι πρυμιοί καταπέλτες δεν κάνουν γιά τους εδώ ντόκους, πες αυτό φτιάχνεται.Όμως η εταιρεία έχει ένα σίγουρο ναύλο το καλοκαίρι, να τον αφήσει;


Ο ένας πρύμνιος καταπέλτης αλλάχτηκε φέτος πριν την ναύλωση. Το ίδιο θα μπορούσε να γίνει και με τον άλλον. Και ναι συμφωνώ έχει σίγουρο ναύλο για το καλοκαίρι. Αλλά δεν θα έβγαζε τα λεφτά του στην γραμμή που λέω; Γιατί εγώ θυμάμαι το Αλκυώνη όταν έκανε την γραμμή αυτή πριν από 2 χρόνια πηγαινοερχόταν γεμάτο. Και μιλάμε για την Θεσσαλονίκη, την δεύτερη μεγαλύτερη πόλη της Ελλάδος που εκτός από την άγονη του Β.Α. δεν εξυπηρετείται από άλλη γραμμή. Και για έναν από τους πιο δημοφιλής προορισμούς της Ελλάδος τα τελευταία χρόνια (Σποράδες).

----------


## Ilias 92

Στην Θεσσαλονίκη ούτε τα πετρέλαια του δεν θα βγάζει!!

----------


## avvachrist

> Στην Θεσσαλονίκη ούτε τα πετρέλαια του δεν θα βγάζει!!


Δικαιολόγησέ μου γιατί το πιστεύεις αυτό;

----------


## Ilias 92

> Δικαιολόγησέ μου γιατί το πιστεύεις αυτό;


Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο για να πάει και να έρθει θέλει 25-30.000 Ευρώ, μόνο καύσιμα!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας έδεσε πριν λίγο το ταχύπλοο. Αλήθεια, πολύ σύντομη δεν ήταν η φετινή του ναύλωση στις Αζόρες; Απ' ότι θυμάμαι τις άλλες χρονιές καθόταν λίγο παραπάνω ή θυμάμαι λάθος;


Συγκεκριμμένα έχει δέσει στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς, στην ίδια θέση που μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό βρισκόταν το (...σχωρεμένο) ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ. Όσο για την φετινή ναύλωση του, γιατί σύντομη και μάλιστα "πολύ" ??? Ίσα ίσα που ο χρόνος ναύλωσης του τα τρία τελευταία χρόνια (2011 - 2012 - 2013) είναι απόλυτα ο ίδιος. Και τα τρία χρόνια αναχώρησε στις 11 Μαίου για τις Αζόρες, ενώ τα 2011 και 2012 είχε επιστρέψει στις 20 Σεπτεμβρίου.  




> Εμένα τώρα γιατί θα μου άρεσε να δουλεύει Ελλάδα το καλοκαίρι όπως Θεσσαλονίκη-Σποράδες ας πούμε από το να το τρώει η ξενιτιά; :/





> Αλλά δεν θα έβγαζε τα λεφτά του στην γραμμή που λέω;


Στον καθένα θα άρεσε να δουλεύει ακόμα ένα πλοίο (έστω και ...ταχύπλοο) στην χώρα μας αντί να ξενιτεύεται. Αλλά από την στιγμή που η εταιρεία του προτιμά να το ναυλώνει στο εξωτερικό για την θερινή σεζόν, δεν είναι προφανέστατο ότι αυτή η ναύλωση είναι επικερδέστερη από το να το δρομολογούσε στη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκη-Σποράδες ??? Υπάρχει καμμία εταιρεία που θέλει να χάνει χρήματα ???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Συγκεκριμμένα έχει δέσει στο ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς, στην ίδια θέση που μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό βρισκόταν το (...σχωρεμένο) ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ.


_
Σαλαμίνα_
06.jpg
_12 Οκτ. 2013_

Και συνεχίζει βέβαια να βρίσκεται στην ίδια θέση, ανάμεσα στα ...Νελοταχύπλοα, πρωτοτυπόντας οπωσδήποτε εφέτος μιας και τις προηγούμενες χρονιές ξεχειμώνιαζε στο Πέραμα, συνήθως στην προβλήτα 1 μπροστά από τα αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας.

_Σαλαμίνα_
07.jpg
_12 Οκτ. 2013_

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ταχύπλοο εδώ και μερικές ημέρες έχει μεθορμίσει απ' τα Αμπελάκια στο Πέραμα, δίπλα στα αμφίπλωρα της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ταχύπλοο σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα της Atlanticoline πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει τα καθιερωμένα δρομολόγιά του για φέτος στις 6 Ιουνίου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο από σήμερα το μεσημέρι βρίσκεται στα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας.

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα έφυγε από το πέραμα, Έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό μέχρι την Αίγινα έπιασε 30.6 knots και επέστρεψε στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Nautilia News

Hellenic Wind.jpg

*Πλώρη για Αζόρες έβαλε το HELLENIC WIND*

----------


## SteliosK

Καλά ταξίδια να έχει το ταχύπλοο και με το καλό να γυρίσει πίσω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το HELLENIC WIND στο Πέραμα όταν δοκίμαζε τη μηχανή του και έβαφαν τον καταπέλτη στις 07-05-2014.
Καλά ταξίδια να έχει.

HELLENIC WIND 51 07-05-2014.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το δρόμο τις επιστροφής έχει πάρει και το wind αυτή τη στιγμή κοντά στα Κύθηρα με 13,5.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και απ' ότι έχω μάθει θα πάει στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια- Σαλαμίνας. Μένει να εξακριβώσουμε αν η πληροφορία ήταν σωστή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά αφού έκατσε στη ράδα πάνω από μία ώρα, τώρα συνοδεία του P/K Απόλλων πάει να δέσει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ, κοντά στα ferryboat της Σαλαμίνας. Να δούμε αν θα μείνει εκεί ή πήγε να αδειάσει τα Ι.Χ του πληρώματος και μετά να πάει Αμπελάκια ....όπως έλεγε η πληροφορία μου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Παίρνουν κ τα IX μαζί τους; Δεν το ήξερα.

----------


## pantelis2009

To HELLENIC WIND σήμερα φωτογραφημένο από τη βενζίνα, στο Πέραμα που έχει δέσει.

HELLENIC WIND 56 22-09-2014.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Απο το Πέραμα στην Σαλαμίνα,πριν απο λίγο,έφυγε ρυμουλκούμενο,το Hellenic Wind

DSC_0443.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eπειδή όνομα κ σημαία αφορούσαν την ναύλωση, λέω ότι μπορεί να αλλάξει σε ΗΙGHSPEED 7 κ Ελληνική εφόσον τελικά δουλέψει εδώ.

----------


## rafina-lines

Αν αλλάξει σε HIGHSPEED 7, να υποθέσω ότι θα μπει και το λογότυπο της COSMOTE στα πλευρά του...   :Sad:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος,αυτό αφορά όλα τα ταχύπλοα της εταιρείας στο εσωτερικό.

----------


## rafina-lines

Α, ναι?? Δεν το'ξερα αυτό, Βίκτωρ... Σ'ευχαριστώ για το info!  :Smile:

----------


## captain sot

Αν τελικά η εταιρία αποφασίσει να το δρομολογήσει στην Ελλάδα, τότε θα μπορούσε στην γραμμή Αγ Κων/νος-Σποράδες και έτσι ο Πήγασος να πάει Κυκλάδες.

----------


## giorgos_249

> Αν τελικά η εταιρία αποφασίσει να το δρομολογήσει στην Ελλάδα, τότε θα μπορούσε στην γραμμή Αγ Κων/νος-Σποράδες και έτσι ο Πήγασος να πάει Κυκλάδες.


*Το πλοιο δεν παιρνει φορτηγα και επιπλεον εχει πολυ μικροτερη χωρητικοτητα . ΑΝ δουλεψει τελικα στην Ελλαδα , το πιο πιθανο ειναι να το δουμε Κυκλαδες.....*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το HELLENIC WIND στις 17-01-2015 δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.

HELLENIC WIND 57 17-01-2015.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

Hellenic_Wind2.jpg
*HELLENIC WIND: Κυκλάδες ή πώληση στο εξωτερικό;*

----------


## Η νήσος των Αζορών

[QUOTE=Nautilia News;546316]Hellenic_Wind2.jpg
*HELLENIC WIND: Κυκλάδες ή πώληση στο εξωτερικό;*

Πώληση διαφαίνεται... Hellenic Shipping αντί Seaways, και ξανά στις Αζόρες φέτος το καλοκαίρι παρέα με το Santorini...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έφυγε εχθές από το ναυπηγείο Σαλαμίς και πήγε στην παλαιά του θέση στη ΝΑΥΣΙ δίπλα από τα ferryboat της Σαλαμίνας. Άραγε με τι σινιάλα .......είναι!!!!!!!

----------


## Η νήσος των Αζορών

Μέχρι πριν μια βδομάδα χωρίς αλλαγές!

----------


## apollonas

δεν εχει γινει κατι ακομα περι αλλαγης πλοιοκτητων ......

----------


## Η νήσος των Αζορών

όχι, αλλά σε κανα μήνα πιθανώς θα περάσει στους καινούργιους

----------


## pantelis2009

Το HELLENIC WIND φωτογραφημένο στις 17-04-2015 στο μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ στο Πέραμα που ήταν. Πλέον έχει πάει στην Ελευσίνα κοντά στις δεξαμενές. Για να δούμε.......τι θα δούμε και με αυτό.!!!!!

HELLENIC WIND 59 17-04-2015.jpg

----------


## leo85

Αυτή την ώρα κάνει δοκιμαστικό μεταξύ Αίγινα και Πειραιά με 25,5.

----------


## manolisfissas

> Αυτή την ώρα κάνει δοκιμαστικό μεταξύ Αίγινα και Πειραιά με 25,5.


Ναι φίλε leo85 όπως βλέπω στο AIS και τώρα έχει βγει για δοκιμαστικό με 18,3.

----------


## manoubras 33

Στο λιμάνι της Σύρου βρίσκεται από εχθές το απόγευμα το πλοίο.

DSCN4574.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Σε μιση ωρα περιπου φθανει στο λιμανι της LISBOA. Kαλα ταξειδια καλο καλοκαιρι και με το καλο να γυρισει.

----------


## dionisos

Γνωριζει κανεις γιατι το πλοιο βρισκεται στο LAS PALMAS στα Καναρια Νησια. Μολις ξεκινησε με προορισμο την PUNTA DELGADA. Μαλλον καποια μικροεπισκευη θα πρεπει να εκανε

----------


## Giovannis

> Μαλλον καποια μικροεπισκευη θα πρεπει να εκανε


Αυτο ακριβως  :Wink:

----------


## Η νήσος των Αζορών

> Γνωριζει κανεις γιατι το πλοιο βρισκεται στο LAS PALMAS στα Καναρια Νησια. Μολις ξεκινησε με προορισμο την PUNTA DELGADA. Μαλλον καποια μικροεπισκευη θα πρεπει να εκανε


Μετά από ...σύγκρουση με φάλαινα στ' ανοιχτά της Τερσέιρα, το wind έπαθε ζημιά στο πρωραίο τμήμα που αποκαταστάθηκε στο Astican, ενώ το καημένο το κήτος ξεβράστηκε νεκρό στο λιμάνι του νησιού... αυτά. Ξεκίνησε χτες νωρίς το βράδυ για την Πόντα Ντελγκάδα. Καλοτάξιδοι και χωρίς άλλα δυσάρεστα απρόοπτα!

----------


## dionisos

Συμφωνα με πληροφοριες απο αλλο ΣΑΙΤ το πλοιο ειναι ετοιμο να αναχωρησει απο την PTA DELGADA για επιστροφη στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ. Μπορουμε να παρακολουθησουμε τον αποπλου στο wwwspotazores,com/cam/32/0. Στην καμερα πισω του φαινεται το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ.

----------


## marioskef

Μόλις ξεκινησε, καλως να το δεχτουμε

----------


## dionisos

Στην CEUTA εφθασε το ταχυπλοο για ανεφοδιασμο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο βρίσκετε στο στενό ανάμεσα Τυνησία και Σικελία και θα φτάσει στο Πέραμα στις 29/09.
Εδώ το HELLENIC WIND όταν στις 03-05-2015 έβαφαν τον καταπέλτη στο Πέραμα.

HELLENIC-WIND-61-03-05-2015.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Επέστρεψε στην Ελλάδα το Hellenic Wind*

----------


## thanos75

Και μάλλον η έκπληξη θα γίνει! Από Δευτέρα στη θέση του ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ με πρώτη αναχώρηση από Λαύριο.  Εάν δεν απατώμαι θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα δουλέψει σε ελληνικά νερά...

https://hellenicseaways.gr/routes/view/46

----------


## Giovannis

> Εάν δεν απατώμαι θα είναι η πρώτη φορά που θα δουλέψει σε ελληνικά νερά...


δεν απατασθε συνφορουμιτη  :Wink:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Hellenic Wind δεμένο μπροστά στο υπουργείο με σβησμένο το σινιάλο της Atlanticoline. (Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα, λήψη από κινητό)

HELLENIC WIND.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Όμορφο σκαρί, όπως άλλωστε και τα περισσότερα monohull που κυκλοφορούν στο Αιγαίο (και στις Αζόρες  :Fat: )...

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## thanos75

Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο, θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα.  Πριν λίγο στο ais είδα ότι είναι ακόμα στον Πειραιά!  Να υποθέσω ότι μέχρι το μεσημέρι θα πρέπει να έχει φύγει για Λαύριο?

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο, θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα.  Πριν λίγο στο ais είδα ότι είναι ακόμα στον Πειραιά!  Να υποθέσω ότι μέχρι το μεσημέρι θα πρέπει να έχει φύγει για Λαύριο?


Η έναρξη των δρομολογίων του μετατέθηκε για την ερχόμενη Παρασκευή 9 Οκτωβρίου από Λαύριο στις 7 το πρωί.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Πρώτο δρομολόγιο για το HELLENIC WIND στις Κυκλάδες*

----------


## speedrunner

Το Hellenic Wind σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου!!!!

----------


## thanos75

Ωραιότατες φωτος, τί να πω...μακάρι με κάποιον τρόπο να το βλέπουμε για περισσότερο καιρό σε ελληνικά νερά.  Δεν λέω απαραίτητα τα λεφτά της ναύλωσης για την εταιρία, αλλά από την άλλη νοιώθω πως το πλοίο μπορεί να βρει καλό ρόλο και ενταύθα :Cocksure:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ωραιότατες φωτος, τί να πω...μακάρι με κάποιον τρόπο να το βλέπουμε για περισσότερο καιρό σε ελληνικά νερά.  Δεν λέω απαραίτητα τα λεφτά της ναύλωσης για την εταιρία, αλλά από την άλλη νοιώθω πως το πλοίο μπορεί να βρει καλό ρόλο και ενταύθα


Αν πρόκειταιστο μέλλον γιά μόνιμη απασχόληση στην Ελλάδα φίλε :Fat:  μήπως το δούμε κ τη φορεσιά της Cosmote όπως τα άλλα τ/χ της ΗSW.
Ξέρει κανείς αν ο πλευρικός καταπέλτης είναι γιά τα ΙΧ κ αυτό λόγω των λιμενικών υποδομών στις Αζόρες;

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

τον πλαινο καταπελτη τον χρησιμοποιουν στις αζορες καθως πλαγιοδετει

----------


## SteliosK

Κατα τον κατάπλου του στην Πάρο
Ελπίζω να μην το δούμε πράσινο και αυτό σαν όλα τα άλλα..

sk_0002.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

Hellenic_Wind_Syros_3.jpg
*Στο ΝΕΩΡΙΟ εκτάκτως το HELLENIC WIND*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σύμφωνα με το Cyclades24.gr το πλοίο έχασε την άγκυρά του τη στιγμή του κατάπλου του Superfast 12, όταν κατά τη διάρκεια της μανούβρας ξύρισε την καδένα του.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι έφυγε από το Ναυπηγείο, και μεθόρμισε μπροστά στο τελωνείο του νησιού. Χωρίς την άγκυρα τοποθετημένη.

DSCN6005.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Hellenic Wind τελείωσε με τα δρομολόγια του και αφού πέρασε από Λαύριο, επιστρέφει όπως γράφει στο AIS του στη Δραπετσώνα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς σε λίγο φτάνει Λαύριο το ¶ρτεμις που θα ξεκινήσει τα ενδοκυκλαδίτικα δρομολόγια.

HELLENIC-WIND-63-07-10-2015.jpg
Εδώ το HELLENIC WIND στις 07-10-2015 κάτω από το ΥΕΝ.

----------


## thanos75

Αναμένεται κάποια άλλη δρομολόγηση στη συνέχεια για το πλοίο?

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε..... ότι η εταιρεία του σχεδιάζει να κάνει ανανέωση στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου. Ίδωμεν αν βγουν ...αληθινές.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε..... ότι η εταιρεία του σχεδιάζει να κάνει ανανέωση στο εσωτερικό του πλοίου. Ίδωμεν αν βγουν ...αληθινές.


Oπότε θα το δούμε με άλλο όνομα.Τα νέα χρώματα της cosmote θα του πηγαίνουν.

----------


## Giovannis

> Oπότε θα το δούμε με άλλο όνομα.Τα νέα χρώματα της cosmote θα του πηγαίνουν.


Δεν ειναι σ αυτη τη συμφωνια με τα χρωματα της cosmote και απ οσο ξερω δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι μεχρι τωρα!

Για εσωτερικα θα ειναι οι αλλαγες

----------


## proussos

DSCN3278.jpg

*Ελιγμοί πρόσδεσης στην Ερμούπολη...*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Noμίζω η συμφωνία αφορά όλα τα ταχύπλοα της εταιρείας που απασχολούνται μόνιμα στο εσωτερικό.Αν έχουν σκοπό να το ναυλώσουν έξω τότε μπορεί κ να παραμείνει ως έχει.

----------


## andria salamis

29/11/15  ωρα 12΄00  Ενα μικρο ταξιδακι σημερα,απο το Ν.μ.δ, στο Περαμα,

DSC_7078.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το νέο όνομα του ταχυπλόου θα είναι Hellenic Highspeed!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το νέο όνομα του ταχυπλόου θα είναι Hellenic Highspeed!


Θα περίμενε κανείς Ηighspeed 7 ή 8 αν κατά τα φημολογούμενα το ΗS5 μετά την ανακατασκευή του θα βγεί ΗS7. Πάντως η ύπαρξη στο όνομα της λέξης Ηιghspeed σημαίνει βάψιμο στα χρώματα της Cosmote.Mαύρο στην ακτοπλοϊα παραπέμπει σε άλλες εποχές αν κ με τους κατάλληλους συνδυσμούς ήταν ωραίο.

----------


## thanos75

> Θα περίμενε κανείς Ηighspeed 7 ή 8 αν κατά τα φημολογούμενα το ΗS5 μετά την ανακατασκευή του θα βγεί ΗS7. Πάντως η ύπαρξη στο όνομα της λέξης Ηιghspeed σημαίνει βάψιμο στα χρώματα της Cosmote.Mαύρο στην ακτοπλοϊα παραπέμπει σε άλλες εποχές αν κ με τους κατάλληλους συνδυσμούς ήταν ωραίο.


Στο site πάντως της HSW αναφέρεται ξεκάθαρα ως Hellenic Highspeed και το δρομολόγιό του θα είναι από Ραφήνα για Τήνο-Μύκονο-Πάρο- Ίο-Σαντορίνη.  Από την άλλη αναφέρεται στα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια το όνομα Highspeed 7 από Ηράκλειο για Σαντορίνη-Ίο-Πάρο-Μύκονο, το οποίο προφανώς θα είναι το μετασκευασμένο πρώην Highspeed 5!  Σε κάθε περίπτωση έχουν πολύ ενδιαφέρον φέτος τα καλοκαιρινά δρομολόγια των ταχυπλόων της HSW

----------


## aventoyris

Πραγματικά τα φετινά δρομολόγια παρουσιάζουν αρκετό ενδιαφέρον. Μένει να δούμε πως θα ξεκινήσει η καλοκαιρινή σεζόν και ευχόμαστε να μην έχουμε αλλαγές τις τελευταίας στιγμής όπως πέρσι, αν και έγιναν λόγω ζημιάς του HS5.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πρέπει να βάλουμε το νέο όνομα στον τίτλο.
Ο ένας πρυμιός καταπέλτης σίγουρα θα μακρύνει αφού θα τον χρειαστεί στα εδώ δρομολόγια.Από την άλλη κ εφόσον δεν υπάρχει προοπτική γιά τις Αζόρες,καλόν είναι να αφαιρεθεί ο πλευρικός μιάς κ είναι βάρος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το HELLENIC WIND όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 06-12-2015 στη ΝΑΥΣΙ που είναι δεμένο.

HELLENIC-WIND-64-06-12-2015.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Πριν φύγει από τον μόλο της ΔΕΗ για να πάει στην ΝΑΥΣΗ.

HELLENIC-WIND-28-11-2015.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο όπως φαίνεται άρχισε να αλλάζει χρώματα. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από το εκκλησάκι στην Κυνόσουρα στο μόλο 2 της ΝΑΥΣΙ που βρίσκεται.

HELLENIC-WIND-75-20-02-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή μαζί το είδαμε από την Κυνόσουρα, αλλά είμασταν πολύ μακριά. Σήμερα που το είδα από κοντά, διαπίστωσα ότι έχει φύγει όλος ο παλιός χρωματισμός (απίστευτη δουλειά και εικόνα !!!!!) χωρίς όμως να έχει αρχίσει να βάφεται στα νέα του χρώματα.

IMG_0133.jpg__IMG_0136.jpg
_Πέραμα - 24/02/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Μία εβδομάδα μετά και από νέα χρώματα ή όνομα .........τίποτε. Οι δουλειές προχωρούν μέσα και έξω όπως βλέπετε, έχουν βγάλει τους καταπέλτες στην πρύμη (ό ένας είναι εκεί, ο άλλος...... δεν ξέρω), έχει αφαιρεθεί το ζωνάρι κάτω από τους καταπέλτες, ενώ γίνονται εργασίες και αμέσως μετά τον καταπέλτη όπως βλέπετε. 

HELLENIC-WIND-76-01-03-2016.jpg HELLENIC-WIND-77-01-03-2016.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήμουν εκεί την Κυριακή κ είδα ότι από το ξύσιμο των χρωμάτων αρχίζει να φαίνεται το πρώτο στρώμα με το όνομα SuperSeaCat με κόκκινα γράμματα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νάτο λοιπόν το καραβάκι με τα νέα του χρώματα και όνομα, σήμερα στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0106.jpg__IMG_0094.jpg
_Πέραμα - 26/03/2016_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νάτο λοιπόν το καραβάκι με τα νέα του χρώματα και όνομα, σήμερα στο Πέραμα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 173795__Συνημμένο Αρχείο 173794
> _Πέραμα - 26/03/2016_


 Εντύπωση κάνει η ξεχωριστή γραμματοσειρά του hellenic.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αλλαγή μπάντας στο ντοκ του ναυπηγείου της ΝΑΥΣΙ αυτή την ώρα με τη βοήθεια των P/K Μεγαλόχαρη VI & X.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούσα τα το φωτογραφήσω ....καλύτερα, γινόταν χαμός.

HELLENIC-WIND-79-31-03-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έφυγε από τη ΝΑΥΣΙ με τη βοήθεια των P/K Μεγαλόχαρη Χ και Χρήστος X & XVII και πηγαίνει στην Ελευσίνα για το δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και σήμερα έπεσε από τη δεξαμενή και έχει δέσει δίπλα από το ναυπηγείο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για δοκιμαστικό αυτή την ώρα στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά αφού έκανε το γύρο της Σαλαμίνας κατά τις 22.30 έδεσε στην Ακτή Τσελέπη. Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα πάει Ραφήνα?????

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το είδα σήμερα το πρωί αφού πριν από τη δουλειά δεν γίνεται να μην πάρω μιά τζούρα από το λιμάνι :Fat:  :Pride: .
Δεμένο στο δόντι κ αντίθετα με το SRIV κοιτώντας το αφηρημένα κ από μακρυά σκέφθηκα ότι "σήμερα το Speedrunner είναι δεμένο από μέσα...".
Πλησιάζοντας,διαπίστωσα τι συμβαίνει στην πραγματικότητα.
Η νέα του φορεσιά του πάει πάρα πολύ ενώ αν είχε τα φαρδιά,πιό μεγάλα φουγάρα του αδελφού θα ήταν τέλειο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί δεν το φωτογράφησες ....ΒΙΚΤΩΡ????
Αυτή την ώρα κάνει δοκιμαστικά στον Αργοσαρωνικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γιατί δεν το φωτογράφησες ....ΒΙΚΤΩΡ????


Γιατί ήμουνα χωρίς το...όπλο μου!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σήμερα το απόγευμα θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας ο καθιερωμένος αγιασμός και τα εγκαίνια του πλοίου, ενόψει της παρθενικής δρομολόγησής του στο Αιγαίο!

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα μπαίνει στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας. Καλώς να το δεχθείτε και περιμένουμε φωτο.

----------


## SteliosK

Μόλις έφτασε.. ανταποκριτές από Ραφήνα περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες.
hellenic highspeed.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*
*
*hellenic-highspeed.jpg

** Hellenic Seaways: Σαλπίζει “επίθεση” στη Ραφήνα
*

----------


## LOS

Πάντως κατα τη διάρκεια των δοκιμαστικών δε το είδαμε να πιάνει υψηλές ταχύτητες. Ας ελπίσουμε να έχει μια χρονιά χωρίς προβλήματα και να εξυπηρετήσει τους επιβάτες του. Καλή σαιζόν!



Κατα πάσα πιθανότητα το πλοίο θα ξεκινήσει τη Μ.Τρίτη και όχι αύριο Παρασκευή όπως ήταν προγραμματισμένο.

----------


## LOS

Αυτή την ώρα το πλοίο μάλλον πάει για ταξίδι πιστοποίησης στα λιμάνια που θα πιάνει. Στα 28-29 ο δρόμος του. Λογικά σε αυτά τα νούμερα θα κινηθεί γενικά. Δρομολόγια ξεκινιάει Τετάρτη πρωί τελικά!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Hellenic Highspeed   καταπλους   στην Τηνο στις 29-4-2016

_DSCN8757  λεανδρος.jpg

----------


## mitsakos

Από ότι βλέπω στην φώτο του φίλου T.S.S. APPOLON αφαίρεσαν τον πλαϊνό καταπέλτη... άραγε έκλεισαν και το άνοιγμα η υπάρχει ακόμα δυνατότητα να ξαναμπεί?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από ότι βλέπω στην φώτο του φίλου T.S.S. APPOLON αφαίρεσαν τον πλαϊνό καταπέλτη... άραγε έκλεισαν και το άνοιγμα η υπάρχει ακόμα δυνατότητα να ξαναμπεί?


Eμένα μου φαίνεται ότι το έκλεισαν κ δεν υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα.¨Αλλωστε ήταν μετασκευή ειδικά γιά τις Αζόρες.

----------


## noulos

Ραφήνα 24/05/2016

----------


## lavriotis

Το Ηellenic highspeed αποπλέει από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας!!! 
HELLENIC HIGHSPEED.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μια απ' τις πιο πετυχημένες δρομολογήσεις του φετινού καλοκαιριού!

DSCN7866.jpg

Πάρος

----------


## avvachrist

> Μια απ' τις πιο πετυχημένες δρομολογήσεις του φετινού καλοκαιριού!
> 
> DSCN7866.jpg
> 
> Πάρος


Σοβαρά; Τόσο καλά πάει από κίνηση;

----------


## thanos75

Πάει πολύ καλά από κίνηση πραγματικά. Στα τέλη του προηγούμενου Μαΐου ταξίδεψα μαζί του για Τήνο κ πραγματικά οι συνθήκες παρέπεμπαν σε καλοκαιρινή σεζόν. Ως ταχύπλοο εχει πολυ ομορφους χώρους κ πολύ ευγενικό γενικά πλήρωμα. Κρίμα μόνο που κατά την πάγια πολιτική της Hellenic δεν αφήνουν κόσμο στο εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα παρά μόνο στα λιμάνια, κάτι που δεν δικαιολογείται από την ταχύτητά του κατά τη γνώμη μου. Τέλος τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει και κάποια θεματακια με καθυστερήσεις. Ο ανιψιός μου ταξίδευε χθες για Ιο με αυτό κ έφτασε στο νησί με μιάμιση ώρα καθυστέρηση σε σχέση με την προβλεπόμενη ώρα άφιξης. Αντίστοιχα από το μπαλκονι μου στη Λούτσα το είδα χθες να καταπλεει στην επιστροφή του για Ραφήνα κατά τις 21.00 αντί για τις επτάμισι που ήταν προγραμματισμένο.

----------


## LOS

Λίγο η πεσμένη ταχύτητα(29-30) σε σχέση με αυτό που υπολόγιζαν λίγο η κίνηση που έχει στα λιμάνια και καθυστερεί , γι'αυτό λοιπόν είναι μόνιμα καθυστερημένο 45'-2ώρες. Από κίνηση πάει εξαιρετικά. Επίσης οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι είναι πολύ άνετοι για τον κόσμο. Έγινε εξαιρετική δουλειά

----------


## avvachrist

Εύγε λοιπόν στην εταιρεία για αυτή τη δρομολόγηση φέτος!

----------


## proussos

IMG_4960.jpg

*Αναμφισβήτητα , η δρομολόγηση του HELLENIC HIGHSPEED θεωρείται επιτυχημένη...
Το δίκαιο όμως θα ήταν να αποδώσουμε τα εύσημα - πρωτίστως - στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου που με τις προσπάθειές τους το διατηρούν αξιόπλοο και αγαπητό !*

----------


## hsw

Ταξίδεψα με το πλοίο την Κυριακή απο Μύκονο για Ραφήνα. Φύγαμε με καθυστέρηση στις 18:00 και φτάσαμε στη Ραφήνα κατά τις 20:50, όπως ειπώθηκε λόγω της μεγάλης κίνησης και τη χαμηλή σχετικά ταχύτητά του, αλλά και λόγω του αέρα εκείνη τη μέρα που μεγάλωσε την καθυστέρηση. Το πλοίο όντως πανέμορφο, μέσα έγινε πολύ καλή δουλειά και το πλήρωμα πραγματικά ευγενέστατο! Όντως κρίμα που δεν αφήνουν τον κόσμο έξω την ώρα του ταξιδιού.. Έχει τόσο πολύ χώρο, και τα κάγγελα είναι αρκετά ψηλά οπότε σε συνδυασμό με τις όχι και τόσο μεγάλες ταχύτητες θα μπορούσαν να είναι πιο ανεκτικοί έστω τις μέρες με λιγότερο αέρα.. Βέβαια εδώ δεν αφήνουν στο Flyingcat 6 που πάει ακόμα πιο αργά, με 24-25 κόμβους συνήθως... Απο κόσμο πάντως ήταν γεμάτο για Ραφήνα και στη Μύκονο κατέβασε πάρα πολύ κόσμο!! Από αυτοκίνητα πάει εξίσου καλά;

----------


## avvachrist

Μα για ποια σχετικά χαμηλή ταχύτητα του μιλάμε; Το ταχύπλοο κινείται με 29-30 κόμβους μέση ταχύτητα. Ταχύτητα δηλαδή που ταξιδεύουν και τα αδελφά του (Speedrunner III/IV). Δεν νομίζω να περίμενε κανείς κάτι περισσότερο από το ταχύπλοο. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρατε μπορώ να τα δεχτώ λοιπόν για τις καθυστερήσεις που μαζεύει αλλά όχι την ταχύτητα.

----------


## hsw

Η ταχύτητα καλή είναι, αλλά τα δρομολόγιά του νομίζω ήταν υπολογισμένα με υψηλότερη ταχύτητα (γύρω στους 32 κόμβους) οπότε παίζει κι αυτό το ρόλο του..

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχει τόσο πολύ χώρο, και τα κάγγελα είναι αρκετά ψηλά οπότε σε συνδυασμό με τις όχι και τόσο μεγάλες ταχύτητες θα μπορούσαν να είναι πιο


 Aχ σε παρακαλώ,το 'εχουμε ξαναπεί σε ναυτικό φόρουμ να μην γράφουμε "κάγκελα".Σε ένα πλοίο λέμε ρέλια,μπουλμέ αντί τοίχο,ντεκ  αντί όροφο,πλώρα αντί μπροστά,πρύμα αντί πίσω κλπ κλπ Ας προσπαθούμε να γράφουμε ναυτικά :Sentimental:  :Fat: .

----------


## thanos75

> Ταξίδεψα με το πλοίο την Κυριακή απο Μύκονο για Ραφήνα. Φύγαμε με καθυστέρηση στις 18:00 και φτάσαμε στη Ραφήνα κατά τις 20:50, όπως ειπώθηκε λόγω της μεγάλης κίνησης και τη χαμηλή σχετικά ταχύτητά του, αλλά και λόγω του αέρα εκείνη τη μέρα που μεγάλωσε την καθυστέρηση. Το πλοίο όντως πανέμορφο, μέσα έγινε πολύ καλή δουλειά και το πλήρωμα πραγματικά ευγενέστατο! Όντως κρίμα που δεν αφήνουν τον κόσμο έξω την ώρα του ταξιδιού.. Έχει τόσο πολύ χώρο, και τα κάγγελα είναι αρκετά ψηλά οπότε σε συνδυασμό με τις όχι και τόσο μεγάλες ταχύτητες θα μπορούσαν να είναι πιο ανεκτικοί έστω τις μέρες με λιγότερο αέρα.. Βέβαια εδώ δεν αφήνουν στο Flyingcat 6 που πάει ακόμα πιο αργά, με 24-25 κόμβους συνήθως... Απο κόσμο πάντως ήταν γεμάτο για Ραφήνα και στη Μύκονο κατέβασε πάρα πολύ κόσμο!! Από αυτοκίνητα πάει εξίσου καλά;


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου, με 29 μίλια που πηγαίνει θα μπορούσαν να είναι πιο ελαστικοί ως προς την παραμονή των επιβατών στο κατάστρωμα, εάν δεν έχει αέρα.  Στο speedrunner και σε κάποια της seajets αφήνουν απ'όσο γνωρίζω.  Δεν σου κρύβω ότι είχα χαλαστεί λίγο με αυτό το θέμα τον Μάιο που ταξίδεψα με πλήρη σχεδόν άπνοια.

----------


## hayabusa

Εναέρια πλάνα του HEllenic Highspeed κατά την άφιξη και το ρεμέτζο του στη Σαντορίνη, στις 23/8/2016 !  :Smile:

----------


## LOS

Παίζει να συνεχίσει και τον Οκτώβριο στη γραμμή Ραφήνα-Τήνο-Μύκονο. ¶σχετα με αυτό δούλεψε πάρα πολυ καλά, χωρίς καμία βλάβη, χωρίς να χάσει δρομολόγιο και με πολύ καλές πληρότητες. Μόνο μεγάλο αρνητικό οι καθυστερήσεις που είχε, αφού τα ωράρια δεν βγαίνανε με αυτές τις ταχύτητες. Επίσης σε συζήτηση με άτομο του πληρώματος, είναι αρκετά οικονομικότερο σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα της εταιρίας. Θα το δούμε σίγουρα και του χρόνου στη Ραφήνα, μιας και το πείραμα πέτυχε.

----------


## hsw

Έχουν ήδη ανακοινωθεί δρομολόγια μέχρι 30 Οκτωβρίου κάθε Δευτέρα-Παρασκευή-Σάββατο-Κυριακή!

----------


## LOS

Ναι αλλά χωρίς δυνατότητα έκδοσης ακόμα...

----------


## threshtox

Πάντως με 29 και 30 κόμβους, ταχύπλοο δεν το λες. Και αυτές είναι μόνιμα οι ταχύτητές του. Ας προσαρμόσουν το ωράριο και ας προσαρμόσουν και τις τιμές...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Hellenic Highspeed με συνοδεια νεροσκονης  καταπλους στην Τηνο 26-8-2016

_DSCN0110ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Hellenic Highspeed καταπλους στο λιμανι της Τηνου 21-8-2016

_DSCN0080ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN0081LΕΑNDROS .jpg

----------


## threshtox

Μια φρέσκια..

20160917_112022.jpg

Καλό μεσημέρι στο φόρουμ..

----------


## express adonis

Το ταχυπλοο προσπαθει να δεσει απο τις 7:30 στν ραφηνα με δυνατο βορια κ η ωρα ειναι 21:00...ολες οι επιχειρησεις π κανει ο καπτεν ακαρπες λογω του ισχυρου αερα..η αγκυρα ξεσερνει σε καθε φουνταρισμα...απορω αυτα τα πλοια τι τ αφηνουν να ταξιδευουν προς ραφηνα με τετοιο καιρο...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ηellenic Highspeed καταπλους στην Τηνο στις 13-8-2016

_DSCN9088λεανδρος.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα το πρωί στην Φολέγανδρο!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Hellenic Highspeed  αποπλους απο την Μυκονο με φοντο την Τηνο στις  18-9-2016

_DSCN0843LΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έφυγε από Λαύριο, πήγε Σύρο -Τήνο και τώρα πηγαίνει για ¶νδρο.

----------


## avvachrist

Από 26/05/2017 έως 01/10/2017 το ταχύπλοο δρομολογείται στην γραμμή *ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ-ΣΙΦΝΟΣ-ΙΟΣ-ΘΗΡΑ*.

----------


## gpap2006

Για Σαντορίνη θα κάνει ενα πενταωρο γεματο.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ανεκτέλεστo το σημερινό δρομολόγιο του HELLENIC HIGHSPEED λόγω απαγορευτικού*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...apagoreftikou/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο τελείωσε με τα δρομολόγια του στην άγονη από το Λαύριο και ήδη είναι στον Πειραιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Hellenic Highspeed έφυγε σήμερα από το Νο2 Μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ που ήταν και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα για να βγει για την συντήρηση του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως το είδε ο φακός μου επάνω στο synchrolift του ναυπηγείου Σπανόπουλου που έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του.

HELLENIC-HIGHSPEED-81-21-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο δεξαμενισμός συνεχίζεται.

HELLENIC-HIGHSPEED-85-25-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του και πήγε στον Πειραιά στην Ακτή Τσελέπη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα βγήκε δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό και έπιασε έως 32,2 μίλια.

----------


## threshtox

Εντάξει, ζήτησε συγνώμη και δεν θα το ξανακάνει... :Sneakiness:

----------


## pantelis2009

¶μεση υπήρξε η συνδρομή του Hellenic Highspeed σε επιχείρηση διάσωσης τετραμελούς οικογένειας που επέβαινε σε ιστιοπλοϊκό σκάφος σήμερα, αργά το μεσημέρι, λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι της Σίφνου.
Συγκεκριμένα, το πλήρωμα του πλοίου όπως και τα παραπλέοντα σκάφη, έλαβαν σήμα (μέσω του Olympia radio) για το έκτακτο πρόβλημα που συνέβη στο ιστιοπλοϊκό μετά την καταστροφή του ιστίου και της προπέλας από πτώση του σχοινιού, με αποτέλεσμα να προκληθεί ανεπανόρθωτη ζημιά με άμεσο τον κίνδυνο για τα επιβαίνοντα μέλη.

Το Hellenic Highspeed άλλαξε ρότα, καταπλέοντας άμεσα προς τη θαλάσσια περιοχή του συμβάντος, χωρίς ωστόσο να μπορέσει να περισυλλέξει τους επιβάτες του σκάφους μετά την προσέγγισή του εξαιτίας των ισχυρών ανέμων και του υψηλού κυματισμού. Τελικά, η παρουσία του υπήρξε σωτήρια για τα παραπλέοντα μικρότερα σκάφη, τα οποία πλησίασαν για να ολοκληρωθεί η προσπάθεια διάσωσης – με επιτυχία – της τετραμελούς οικογένειας.

Ως εκ τούτου, η άφιξή του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά καθυστέρησε, με αποτέλεσμα η προγραμματισμένη αναχώρησή του για Σύρο – Μύκονο να πραγματοποιηθεί απόψε με περίπου μία ώρα καθυστέρηση. Συγκεκριμένα, αν και θα ξεκινούσε την εκτέλεση του προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου του στις 19.35, σύμφωνα με έγκυρη ενημέρωση της εφημερίδας, θα αναχωρήσει μετά τις 20.00.
Η ακτοπλοϊκή εταιρεία παρακαλεί για την κατανόηση του επιβατικού κοινού λόγω του έκτακτου περιστατικού.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η επιτυχημένη παρουσία του ταχύπλοου στα νερά του Αιγαίου συνεχίζεται για δεύτερη συνεχή χρονιά, καταγράφοντας υψηλότατες πληρότητες και αποσπώντας ικανοποιητικό μερίδιο απ' την κίνηση της Σίφνου.

DSCN6206.jpg

Ολιγόλεπτη ξεκούραση στον Αθηνιό

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Hellenic Highspeed έφυγε από τη ΝΑΥΣΙ που ήταν και πήγε στην Ελευσίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Hellenic Highspeed τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του στην Ελευσίνα και επέστρεψε στο μόνο Νο2 της ΝΑΥΣΙ. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα έχει βγει στον Αργοσαρωνικό για δοκιμαστικό. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

*ΤΕΛΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΣΙΦΝΟ TO HELLENIC HIGH SPEED* kaipou theos  Ιανουαρίου 16, 2019  Δρομολόγια πλοίων, Πλοία


Ενώ μέχρι προχθές όλοι ξέραμε
(μέσω της επίσημης σελίδας της hellenic seaways)ότι το ταχύπλοο θα μπεί στο δρομολόγιο Σίφνο,Ιο,Σαντορίνη,στην αρχή 19 Απριλίου και μετά στις 30 Μαιου,σήμερα με εκπληξη πληροφορηθήκαμε ότι τελικά δεν θα προσεγγίζει καθόλου την Σίφνο το ταχύπλοο.
Δεν ξέρουμε αν υπάρξει αντίδραση από κάποιον φορέα της Σίφνου μιας και ήταν ένα από τα καλά δρομολόγια του νησιού.
Δεν ξέρουμε επίσης αν τελικά ισχύει ή αλλάξει πάλι κάποια στιγμή.
Δεν ξέρουμε και τον λόγο,αν και ίσως το κάνει λόγω του ότι χρειαζόταν διπλό πλήρωμα.
Να θυμίσουμε ότι και πέρυσι ενώ έλεγε το πρόγραμμα ότι ξεκινάει τέλος Μαρτίου,τον Φεβρουάριο ανακοινώθηκε ότι  τελικά θα  ξεκινήσει τέλη Μαιου,όπως και έγινε.
Εις αναμονή να δούμε αν τελικά μπεί το ANDROS JET στο δρομολόγιο ΣΙΦΝΟ ΠΑΡΟ ΝΑΞΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ ΤΗΝΟ ΑΝΔΡΟ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ(αν και να μπεί έπρεπε να είχε ανακοινωθεί πολύ πιο νωρίς.)μιας και έχει πάρει ήδη την έγκριση.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Hellenic Highspeed αυτή την ώρα ετοιμάζεται να βγει στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα για την συντήρηση του. Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτο από το αρχείο μου στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο. Καλή συνέχεια.

HELLENIC-HIGHSPEED-83-21-05-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To Hellenic Highspeed τελείωσε εχθές την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα και έχει πάει στο μόλο Νο1 της ΝΑΥΣΙ για το υπόλοιπο τις ακινησίας του και ότι δουλειές έχουν απομείνει. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 03/05 από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια. 

HELLENIC-HIGHSPEED-87-03-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές που ανέβασα μια φωτο από την δεξαμενή Σπανόπουλου για να γράψω ότι αποδεξαμενίστηκε το* Hellenic Highspeed* έλαβα στο fb μερικά Π.Μ και με ρωτούσαν αν άλλαξε χρωματισμό το πλοίο. Φαίνεται ότι ....μερικοί για να πάρουν post γράφουν ότι τους κατέβει στην γκλάβα. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο σήμερα στη ΝΑΥΣΙ που έχει δέσει, για να τους φύγει η απορία. Καλή συνέχεια.

HELLENIC-HIGHSPEED-89-09-05-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Hellenic Highspeed* εχθές έκανε δύο δοκιμαστικά στον Αργοσαρωνικό και επέστρεψε στο Νο1 μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ. Πριν λίγη ώρα που έκανε περιστροφή, προφανώς για να ετοιμάσουν και την αριστερή μπάντα, φάνηκε το σινιάλο της  *Fast Ferries*  και μάλλον το προορίζει για την αντικατάσταση του Αικατερίνη Π. Καλή συνέχεια.

HELLENIC-HIGHSPEED-94-19-05-2019.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

...καπτεν ο Νικος Αθανασιου...
http://www.kaipoutheos.gr/2019/05/%c...e%bd-fast.html

----------


## ancd

Ωραίο έγινε με την λευκή του φορεσιά! Ξέρουμε πως θα το χρησιμοποιήσει η Fast Ferries? Σαν ταχύπλοο ή σαν συμβατικό? 

20190520_173247.jpg20190520_173301.jpg20190520_173327.jpg
*Πέραμα 20-05-2019*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωραία και αυτή η φορεσιά, αλλά λίγο τη γραμματοσειρά ρε παιδί μου... Χάθηκε ο κόσμος να τη κάνουν πιο ωραία και μοντέρνα ??

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Hellenic Highspeed* έφυγε εχθές από τη ΝΑΥΣΙ και ήδη είναι στη Ραφήνα με τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας *Fast Ferries.* Να δούμε πότε θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια. Καλή συνέχεια.* 

*HELLENIC-HIGHSPEED-95-19-05-2019.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

Εναρξη δρομολογιων Παρασκευη 31/5
Ωρα 08.05 Τηνος-Μυκονος-Ναξος
Αφιξη Ναξος 12.00
Αναχωρηση 16.20
Αφιξη Ραφηνα 20.15
Τιμες Ταχυπλοου...

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο πλώρες διαφορετικού style *Hellenic Highsreed* & *Fast Ferries Andros* δεμένες στη Ραφήνα. Καλή συνέχεια.

HELLENIC-HIGHSPEED-96-28-05-2019.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

Tελευταίο δρομολόγιο σήμερα  για το σκάφος για την φετινή σεζόν...
Αποχαιρέτησε τα λιμάνια που έπιανε με πολλούς συριγμούς...
Να δούμε του χρόνου ,τι μέλλει γενέσθαι,μιας και προέκυψε και Thunder....

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Hellenic Highspeed τελείωσε* με τα δρομολόγια και αφού ξεφόρτωσε στη Ραφήνα, *πήγε και έδεσε στο Κερατσίνι*. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο με το Paros Jet και το Fast Ferries Andros ένα βράδυ στη Ραφήνα. Καλή συνέχεια.

HELLENIC-HIGHSPEED-97-11-09-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το* Hellenic Highspeed* της εταιρείας *Hellenic Seaways* ακόμη με τα χρώματα της *Fast Ferries* όταν πήγε στις 24/09 *όταν τελείωσε η ναύλωση* του και έδεσε στο Κερατσίνι. Καλή συνέχεια.

HELLENIC-HIGHSPEED-98-24-09-2019.jpg

----------


## ancd

Το *Hellenic Highspeed*  αφού ντύθηκε στα λευκά, γύρισε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά για να ξεχειμωνιασει.
20190929_171759.jpg 20190929_171920.jpg
*Πειραιάς 29/09/2019*

Κοιτάζοντας το στο πλάι, μου θύμισε το πρώην Speedrunner II όταν λεγόταν Pegasus One!

----------


## Amorgos66

... επανεμφάνιση περιορισμένου χρόνου...
https://cyclades24.gr/2020/01/to-hel...ladiki-grammi/

----------


## manoubras 33

To ταχύπλοο χθες στο λιμάνι της Ερμουπολης!

DSCN1292.JPG DSCN1294.JPG

----------


## Blitz-X

Ωραίο το κρις-κράφτ και με... λιτό διάκοσμο! Ευχαριστούμε!!!

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Amorgos66

...μπερδεψοδουλειές...
https://cyclades24.gr/2020/02/agkyre...tous-epivates/

----------


## Amorgos66

...το πλοίο σήμερα ολοκλήρωσε τον ρόλο του
ως αντικαταστάτης του ¶ρτεμις στα 
ενδοκυκλαδικά και από το Λαύριο επέστρεψε
στην ακινησία του....

----------


## manoubras 33

Φωτογραφία με τα νέα χρώματα αφότου επέστρεψε ξανά στα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια.

DSCN1596.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η όμορφη ευχετήρια κάρτα που ετοίμασε το πλήρωμα του Hellenic Highspeed για τις άγιες ημέρες του Πάσχα! Καλή Ανάσταση!

936597-1.jpg

----------


## aegina

Δρομολογια για το καλοκαιρι υπαρχουν ; To HIGHSPEED 4 ουτε και για αυτο... :Apthy:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Hellenic Highspeed απ' τις 19/4 έως τις 3/10 θα πραγματοποιεί δρομολόγια στην επιδοτούμενη γραμμή Σητεία - Κάσος - Κάρπαθος - Χάλκη - Ρόδος, ενώ μια φορά την εβδομάδα θα προσεγγίζει και στο γραφικό Διαφάνι!

Να θυμίσουμε ότι στην ίδια γραμμή δούλεψε και πέρσι τον Σεπτέμβρη, όταν κλήθηκε να αντικαταστήσει εκτάκτως το λαβωμένο Εξπρές Πήγασος που προσάραξε στα ανοιχτά της Κάσου.

----------


## thanos75

> Το Hellenic Highspeed απ' τις 19/4 έως τις 3/10 θα πραγματοποιεί δρομολόγια στην επιδοτούμενη γραμμή Σητεία - Κάσος - Κάρπαθος - Χάλκη - Ρόδος, ενώ μια φορά την εβδομάδα θα προσεγγίζει και στο γραφικό Διαφάνι!
> 
> Να θυμίσουμε ότι στην ίδια γραμμή δούλεψε και πέρσι τον Σεπτέμβρη, όταν κλήθηκε να αντικαταστήσει εκτάκτως το λαβωμένο Εξπρές Πήγασος που προσάραξε στα ανοιχτά της Κάσου.


Πολύ ωραία νέα! Αν και γενικά ψιθυριζόταν (και λόγω εντοπιότητας του υπουργού από Σητεία) εδώ και καιρό.  Μια ερώτηση: έχει αναρτηθεί αυτό κάπου στη διάυγεια?

----------


## vgls35

> Πολύ ωραία νέα! Αν και γενικά ψιθυριζόταν (και λόγω εντοπιότητας του υπουργού από Σητεία) εδώ και καιρό.  Μια ερώτηση: έχει αναρτηθεί αυτό κάπου στη διάυγεια?


Την άλλη βδομάδα θα αναρτηθεί αν και συζητιέται να ξεκινήσει τον Μάιο αντί για Απρίλιο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Την άλλη βδομάδα θα αναρτηθεί αν και συζητιέται να ξεκινήσει τον Μάιο αντί για Απρίλιο


 Να δούμε πως θα τα πάει με τον καιρό.

----------


## vgls35

> Να δούμε πως θα τα πάει με τον καιρό.


Mια χαρα τα πηγε περυσι.Δεν ειναι και μεγαλη διαδρομη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Mια χαρα τα πηγε περυσι.Δεν ειναι και μεγαλη διαδρομη.


Πέρσι δούλεψε λίγο σε σύγκριση με φέτος.Έπειτα είναι Καρπάθιο μην το ξεχνάμε.

----------


## ancd

> Mια χαρα τα πηγε περυσι.Δεν ειναι και μεγαλη διαδρομη.


Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η απόσταση μεταξύ των νησιών, αλλά τα περάσματα που είναι ανοιχτό πέλαγος και κατεβάζει "φίδια".

----------


## vgls35

Δεν ειναι σιγουρο τελικα οτι θα παει,παιζει πολυ να την παρει η SeaJet την γραμμη.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Δεν ειναι σιγουρο τελικα οτι θα παει,παιζει πολυ να την παρει η SeaJet την γραμμη.


Πράγματι, το Hellenic Highspeed έχασε τελικά τον διαγωνισμό για την επιδοτούμενη γραμμή των Δωδεκανήσων απ' το Paros Jet.

Ωστόσο, δεν προβλέπεται να παραμείνει χωρίς ρόλο. Ο λόγος για την προσεχή δρομολόγησή του στη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Μύκονος - Άγιος Κήρυκος - Φούρνοι - Πάτμος - Λέρος.

Το ταχύπλοο αναμένεται ν' αναχωρεί από Πειραιά (11:00) κάθε Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη & Παρασκευή και από Λέρο (11:30) κάθε Τρίτη, Πέμπτη & Κυριακή.

Ευχάριστα νέα λοιπόν για τους κατοίκους και τους επισκέπτες των παραπάνω νησιών, ενώ η Ικαρία και οι Φούρνοι θα έχουν και πάλι γρήγορη σύνδεση με τον Πειραιά, ύστερα από διακοπή 12 χρόνων, λόγω της τότε αποχώρησης του Corsica Express III.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ωραίο Ο/Γ ταχύπλοο και για το Θεσσαλονίκη - Σποράδες, παρ'όλο που αν μπει αυτό είναι σαν να κόβει κίνηση από τον εαυτό της η HELLENIC από το Βόλο οπότε ίσως και να μη τη συμφέρει και στη γραμμή της Θεσσαλονίκης προβλέπω SEAJETS με κάθε επιφύλαξη, αλλά άγνωστο με  ποιο πλοίο...

----------


## sylver23

> Πράγματι, το Hellenic Highspeed έχασε τελικά τον διαγωνισμό για την επιδοτούμενη γραμμή των Δωδεκανήσων απ' το Paros Jet.
> 
> Ωστόσο, δεν προβλέπεται να παραμείνει χωρίς ρόλο. Ο λόγος για την προσεχή δρομολόγησή του στη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Μύκονος - Άγιος Κήρυκος - Φούρνοι - Πάτμος - Λέρος.
> 
> Το ταχύπλοο αναμένεται ν' αναχωρεί από Πειραιά (11:00) κάθε Δευτέρα, Τετάρτη & Παρασκευή και από Λέρο (11:30) κάθε Τρίτη, Πέμπτη & Κυριακή.
> 
> Ευχάριστα νέα λοιπόν για τους κατοίκους και τους επισκέπτες των παραπάνω νησιών, ενώ η Ικαρία και οι Φούρνοι θα έχουν και πάλι γρήγορη σύνδεση με τον Πειραιά, ύστερα από διακοπή 12 χρόνων, λόγω της τότε αποχώρησης του Corsica Express III.


Από όσο είδα θα κάνει περίπου 5.5 ώρες ενώ το Μύκονος κάνει 6.5 ώρες και θα έχει διαφορά συν 20 ευρώ / επιβάτη. 
Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι εφόσον έχω την επιλογή δεν θα το προτιμήσω. 
Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως είναι πολύ καλή κίνηση διότι τα θετικά είναι αρκετά:
1. Περισσότερα δρομολόγια απο Πειραιά για Ικαρία/Φούρνους και περισσότερες συνδέσεις της Ικαρίας  με Φούρνους και Δωδεκάνησα
2. Περισσότερες επιλογές σε ώρες δρομολογίων , ιδιαίτερα της Κυριακής είναι εξαιρετικό δρομολόγιο (γιατί φθάνει και σχετικά νωρίς Πειραιά)
3. ΚΡΑΧΤΗΣ ότι υπάρχει ταχύπλοο για Ικαρία άσχετα που η διαφορά είναι μία ώρα με το ζόρι με το Μύκονος

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εικόνες απ' την παρθενική άφιξη του Hellenic Highspeed στην Ικαρία (Άγιος Κήρυκος), 

207302867_2241137742690098_3061442244429365019_n.jpg 211472527_2241138032690069_6776078198723772829_n.jpg

αλλά και στους όμορφους Φούρνους!

209377204_3969483529816354_5285529600263329213_n.jpg

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως το ταχύπλοο στο νησί των πειρατών, προσεγγίζει στην νέα εξωτερική προβλήτα του λιμανιού. (Fourni Travel)

Συμφωνώ με τον sylver23 πως ναι μεν αποτελεί μία ακόμη αξιόλογη επιλογή για τα νησιά που εξυπηρετεί, ωστόσο δεν φέρνει την "επανάσταση" όσον αφορά τον συνολικό χρόνο ταξιδιού σε σχέση με το συμβατικό, ενώ οι τιμές είναι αρκετά τσιμπημένες. 

 Τέλος, αξίζει να σημειωθεί πως κάθε Σάββατο θα εκτελεί τοπικό ενδοδωδεκανησιακό δρομολόγιο Λέρος - Κως - Σύμη - Ρόδος κι επιστροφή.

----------


## jasonbourne

¶φιξη στη Πάτμο 08/2021 

IMG_20210822_122933.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

Από ψηλά, το περασμένο καλοκαίρι, αναχωρώντας από τον Πειραιά

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το φετινό καλοκαίρι το ταχύπλοο άφησε το Αιγαίο, εκτελώντας δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Algeciras - Tanger Med, ναυλωμένο απ' την Africa Morocco Link, αδελφή εταιρεία του Ομίλου.

----------

